# Who was the most racist President?



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 6, 2019)

*This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
1 Obama
2 Wilson
3 FDR
4 Clinton
5 LBJ
Do you agree?

The top five most racist presidents in American history - The American Mirror

*


----------



## Jets (Sep 6, 2019)

Disagreed 

Andrew Johnson


----------



## Third Party (Sep 6, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...


Wilson-Obama was not racist, but his wife was


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2019)

Idk. Of ones that I know, LBJ or Obama.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 22, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...


My vote would be for Harry Truman.  I've read that he was actually a member of the KKK early in life.  And he was, of course, a DEMOCRAT.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 22, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> ...


_But, after succeeding Franklin D. Roosevelt, Truman rose above his prejudices. In 1946, when he was told of assaults on black World War II veterans in the South, he exclaimed, "My God! I had no idea it was as terrible as that. We've got to do something!"_
Yes, he was racist but became woke and_-The president appointed a committee to study civil-rights abuses and later supported the panel's call for anti-lynching and anti-poll-tax legislation. He also ordered the desegregation of the armed forces and became the first president to campaign in Harlem, in New York City. As a result, he was pilloried by his old Southern Democratic allies. _America loves a story of redemption_._


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 22, 2019)

fdr, no question. Wilson and Johnson next.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 22, 2019)

Obama was and I've put out the links why many times


----------



## harmonica (Sep 22, 2019)

Third Party said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> ...


Obama hates whites/America/cops-I've put out the links on this many times


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> fdr, no question. Wilson and Johnson next.



I would also put Lincoln in that list, but then I would also be guilty of taking history out of context.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 22, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Idk. Of ones that I know, LBJ or Obama.



Neither was racist

LBJ did more for Civil Rights than any President since Lincoln


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 22, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > fdr, no question. Wilson and Johnson next.
> ...



Lincoln fought for decades for Abolition


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 22, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...




LBJ certainly deserves a top 5 position.  The man went in front of the NAALCP and declared "With the implementation of the Great Society and the new massive welfare states, I will have you N-Word's voting for the Democrat Party for a hundred generations."


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




In his letters he wanted to ship all the blacks to Panama,  he wanted segregation. 

.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Abolition was always the key note for the entire GOP, not just Lincoln.

The Party of Lincoln and Helms  always was opposed to slavery and always will.     Compare and contrast with the D's who voted unanimously for Obamacare which was actually compared to the institution of Slavery.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 22, 2019)

By Far Obama hated anything white, even his white half.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 22, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > fdr, no question. Wilson and Johnson next.
> ...




Then you would be wrong.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 22, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...


dOnald tRump.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Idk. Of ones that I know, LBJ or Obama.
> ...




"*President Lyndon B. Johnson would routinely use the "N" word and called civil rights legislation "n***er" bills."


Trump isn't alone: Here are five racist quotes from modern U.S. presidents*


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 22, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> ...


LBJ did more for Civil Rights than any modern President 

Civil Rights Act would not have passed without him and he put the full power of the Justice Department behind enforcement


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



So?

That was in the 50s and 60s. The N word was in common usage, I used to hear it on TV. It was considered vulgar but was openly used in public. 
It was not until the late 60s that it became the N Word


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 22, 2019)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


That was a common idea back then
What do we do with all these free slaves?
Setting up their own country was a common solution

Lincoln quickly learned it was unworkable and dropped the idea


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Completely shameless apologist. The democrats embrace their own hypocrisy.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...


Lol!


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Actually he kept trying to get black to agree to move.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

Third Party said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> ...



Michelle Obama was not a racist.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

*The American Mirror*







*Overall, we rate the American Mirror Questionable based on extreme right wing bias and promotion of misleading propaganda.
*
The American Mirror is an extreme right news source/blog that does not have an about page or contact information. Their header claims “Kyle Olsen presents.” A google search indicates that Kyle Olsen is the founder of the Education Action Group Foundation, which promotes fighting wasteful spending at public schools.  EAG is located in Muskegon, Michigan. According to Whois, the website domain was registered privately in 2014.

Funded by / Ownership

Once again, The American Mirror does not provide any info regarding finances, though there is online advertising on the site and it is presumably owned by Kyle Olsen.

Analysis / Bias

In review, The American Mirror is a personal blog of Kyle Olsen that publishes consistently pro-right and anti-left information. Every article has a sensational headline that cannot be substantiated through evidence, such as this: WHAT’S WRONG WITH NANCY? Face spasms, slurred words mar brief Pelosi speech. Generally, every story on this blog denigrates the left without a single reference to a counterpoint. 

A factual search reveals The American Mirror has some misleading and false claims.

The American Mirror - Media Bias/Fact Check

This is a bs, non credible, piece of crap.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Revisionist history on your part

Prior to the 1970s the N Word was considered crude but not obscene. 
It was used on All in the Family and SNL. You could regularly here it in public. Especially when people spoke of the Civil Rights movement

The fact that LBJ would use it when talking to racists from the south is not surprising.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> *The American Mirror*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sources like it are nothing but echo chambers that validate the personal beliefs of societies  fringe lunatics.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



That was a big part of the problem. Blacks were born here and knew nothing of the countries being proposed. There were also financial and logistics issues in moving four million people

The idea was unworkable


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



_*"I have urged the colonization of the Negroes [back to Africa], and I shall continue. My Emancipation Proclamation was linked with this plan [of colonization]. There is no room for two distinct races of White men in America, much less for two distinct races of Whites and Blacks.

I can think of no greater calamity than the assimilation of the Negro into our social and political life as our equal. Within twenty years we can peacefully colonize the Negro...under conditions in which he can rise to the full measure of manhood. This he can NEVER do here [in America]. We can never attain the ideal Union our fathers dreamed, with millions of an alien, INFERIOR RACE among us, whose assimilation is neither possible nor desirable."*_
_*
Abraham Lincoln
September 1862*_


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


1862 America

Colonization of former slaved had been tried in Liberia and was a popular solution. Lincoln did not invent it 

Lincoln was right about Negroes assimilating in our society. The problem was not the blacks but the whites who didn’t want to interact with them

As it was, it took another 100 years before whites allowed them to integrate


----------



## Third Party (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


She was the worst kind-seething under the surface-she would have been a great black "driver" on a plantation.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



True. He did not "invent" the idea, but it is apparent by his words, that he viewed the slaves as an "alien, inferior race".

Of course it is pure speculation, however, had he not been assassinated we likely would have seen his actions support his sentiments. JMO.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I think he probably considered blacks an alien inferior race. Almost every American at the time did. They had similar views about women and Indians

But Lincoln was strongly opposed to the idea of human bondage at a time most Americans weren’t


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




*Most Americans


*
(That better be a typo*)*


So are you saying now that the civil war was not fought over slavery???


.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2019)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


100 percent it was fought over slavery

The Confederacy was formed to ensure slavery would exist forever in their country


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You just said most Americans were against freeing the slaves  which is it?


.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 23, 2019)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Preserve the Union I thought


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2019)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Really depends on who gets to say

If you ask 4 million slaves, you would find almost 100 percent against
If you asked southern whites you would find almost 100 percent for
If you asked northern whites, it is probably 50/50


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Every group that came her was seen as inferior. Most treated as work slaves. African Americans had an extra cross to bear. We only watch movies on how they were treated. And of course we never have gotten who were the actual people and their names who financed the ships, the captains of the ships, along with the information we have been told that seems to be one way as to color of the meanies.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



She is no racist. Whites like you try making us racists because we dare express disdain for how we have been treated like we are supposed to just shut up and take it.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The south might have been fighting for slavery but the north was not. Northern whites didn't give a damn about slavery. Lincoln persuaded northern whites to fight by making the issue defense of the union.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Colonization was only popular among whites. Blacks opposed Lincolns idea.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...




For those who dont know - This loser is simply a troll

LBJ was one of the most adamant people against civil rights.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




That's literally not true.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



_“Whiteness is a social construct, and one with concrete benefits. Being white in the U.S. has long meant better jobs and opportunities, and an escape from persecution based on appearance and culture. Although these structural advantages remain, the meaning of whiteness is still hotly debated.”      _

Now let us understand how those who claim today to have suffered like blacks did not. I will cite as an example the Polish. Poles upon coming to this country were considered lesser, inferior, or plain just not white.

_“Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names._

_The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today._

_But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well._

_With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured._

_Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”_


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



In hindsight, slavery might have been a bad idea.
But ending slavery, without returning them to their native land was worse.
Who actually thought that slave owner descendants and slave descendants would simply say what the hell, let's pretend to be equal now?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



BS.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The bad idea was slavery and the decision for whites to leave Europe and decide that this continent was willed to them by divine ordinance.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Did they not teach history in da hood?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It is 100 percent correct.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You should not shut up OR take it. But you fight and criticize those who support your ultimate struggle for equality, and give comfort to the "smilin faces" group that hold you back.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



Apparently they didn't teach history to saltines.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Us coming here has worked out pretty well for the world.
Imagine what this planet could have accomplished if we had never had the millstones of Africa and the Middle East around our necks.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





I disagree.   When I was a kid , growing up Polish, I was always taught to be non-discriminatory against African Americans. As you may know, Casimir the Great freed the slaves in Poland in 1347, and we've always been cool with the blacks. 

I remember when I was a kid,  some of the liberal kids in the neighborhood called blacks "n"-words.   My old man told me that using language like that was more of a bad reflection on me than the blacks, and as a Pole that kind of slur was beneath me.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


But he is right-without LBJ, no civil rights-I saw it unfold. he did use n word references, but that was normal for the times.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



You should just shut up. Because we aren't going to take it and we know who supports our struggle and those who lie about doing so.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


 But they did.
Two of the more famous anti civil rights names were LBJ and Al Gore Sr.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



You agreement is irrelevant. What I posted happened.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Both are may be so's. The real question is, can people act equal now or are they pretending?


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No 
Bullshit 
And, the N word is still normal today.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



What they taught you was revised white history. LBJ was the president that signed the civil rights bill and he worked the congress making deals to get the votes.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


See-that's what I'M TALKIN ABOUT! Shut up so you don't HEAR something you don't like? That's how you remain ignorant. We know who supports our struggle-who the NAACP? Malcom X?. Farrakhan? Democrats? And the lies-me, all whites, blacks who kill blacks? Things are not as BLACK AND WHITE as you make them out to be.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


What is your rewrite of history then? And if normal-type it.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




He did sign it.
Sort of like Clinton was forced to sign welfare reform or lose politically.
The rest is false
For 20 years he voted against every civil rights bill, calling them a sham.
Every Republican voted for the bill, Johnson signed it and flat out told the Republicans that this would cause the negroes to vote Democrat for 100 years, cause he knew that y'all weren't sophisticated enough to understand. 
Barack Hussein even spoke about that .


----------



## Third Party (Sep 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


Point stands-without LBJ, NO civil rights


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




 That is one ignorant fucking spin.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


Show us how its off


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 23, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Maybe , maybe not.   Maybe LBJ saw the writing on the wall that civil rights was inevitable and he decided to get the liberals on the right side of the issue.    Remember, the Dems were united against civil rights in the 1950's, the Kennedy Family opposed Ike's Civil Rights act of 1957.   The libs hated Ike for integrating the schools in Little Rock and elsewhere.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I think for the most part, the north was indifferent to slavery.  They didn’t want to own slaves but didn’t really care if they did it in the south

In the south, even though most did not own slaves, they were not going to tolerate blacks who thought they were as good as whites and were threatened with black males who would interact with white women 

That feeling lasted over 100 years


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


JFK did not have the passion for Civil Rights that LBJ had. 

LBJ could have easily sat on Civil Rights telling blacks what they had always been told.....Be patient, your time will come 

LBJ rammed civil rights through, twisted arms, begged and threatened. But it got done


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...




Nope


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You give the north too much credit.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



It could have been anyone whose hand was forced.
I understand that blacks have very few heroes outside of sports, but good grief.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...




Actually, LBJ was a racist son of a bitch, but he figured out a scheme to get Blacks to vote Democrat with his massive welfare entitlements as well as support for the Civil Rights Act. He addressed the NAACP and told the throng of black leaders "I've have you n*****'s voting Democrat for a hundred generations.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


 

There is simply no overcoming their ignorance.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Gosh.....the moron is strong in this one


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




You've never heard 
Save your receipt?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


One of the most ridiculous theories ever put forth. Also full of falsehoods

Blacks were already voting Democratic. They had been since FDR
In pushing Civil Rights legislation, LBJ lost the south for Democrats. Much bigger loss of votes than could be obtained from blacks

That “I’ll have those n****s voting Democrat quote is fake and totally unsupported


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

If you all need to credit LBJ for something he actually did, credit him for destroying the black family unit.

That's what happened.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It was recorded,  you imbecile.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 23, 2019)

*Top 10 reasons why Obama is a racist:*

* he volunteered to work for Louis Farakahn*

* he went to Rev Wright's racist church for 20 years and never spoke out against the hate or walked out*

* he gave a speech to the New Black Panthers*

* he said if he had a son he would look like Trayvon Martin*

* he hosted the racist hate group BLM in the white house*

* he hosted the genocidal hate group Muslim Brotherhood in the White House*

*he said that the Democratic Party doesn’t want white voters from the South and rural areas*

*he said “Islam has always been part of America”*

*he quoted Rev Wright’s bigotry “white folk’s greed runs a world in need.”*

*he even said that his own grandmother was “a typical white person”*


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Yep, LBJ is ON TAPE saying that.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> If you all need to credit LBJ for something he actually did, credit him for destroying the black family unit.
> 
> That's what happened.


Actually he started many programs that helped blacks go to college, get job training and start businesses


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Another lie

Provide any credible proof that he said that


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


Well, Old (F)art Carney, my linking system is not working tonight (I have an older computer) but I have proof that LBJ WAS a racist and used the N word often.  It's in MSNBC's files (of all places) under an article written by Adam Serwer on 4/11/14.  The article is titled, "Lyndon Johnson was a Civil Rights hero.  But also a racist."  It's right there for you too look at.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 23, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


Check it out, Old (F)art and then get back to me.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Yep


----------



## Third Party (Sep 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


Were you there? I was.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 23, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Hey, Old (F)art, where the heck are you?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



That comment is unsubstantiated, and if he did make it, there is no documented proof that he did so it in front of the NAACP

LBJ was not much different than any other white, southern politician during that era, but at least he did take action to support the CRA at the right time.

He also was famous for making the statement below:

*"If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."*

That sounds a little like something that Trump would say.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 23, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> He also was famous for making the statement below:
> 
> *"If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."*
> 
> That sounds a little like something that Trump would say.




Not to me it doesn't.

Look at what President Trump ACTUALLY said "I am the least racist person there is anywhere in the world,"  No other President would be gutsy enough to admit this fact.     African American leaders agree, from Ohio sportsman Don King to Iron Mike Tyson.   Those two fellows really hate each other's guts, but they both agree that Trump is a tremendous President.

Trump has never been about looking down on anyone, but instead raising people up.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 24, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > He also was famous for making the statement below:
> ...




Just because Trump says "I am the least racist person in the world" does not prove that he is. That is not being "gutsy", it is just him expressing his own lofty opinion of himself, which he does in abundance.

Mike Tyson and Don King do not lead anyone.

King is a lifelong shyster and former inmate, and Tyson is a former inmate and one of the many  fighters that King cheated.

Neither of them are examples of someone who is fit to judge the political competency or integrity of anyone.

They both like Trump because they did
 boxing  business with him, and Don King likely sees a lot of himself in Trump.

Furthermore, King publicly supported Obama during his time as POTUS, so he has a tendency to align himself with whoever can serve his own interests or public image.

Analysis: Why Donald Trump and Don King make sense together


Tyson likes Trump because when Tyson was released from prison, Trump gave him money to keep him afloat until he got back in the ring to start earning again, which Trump had a vested interest in as a Las Vegas casino owner, and at one time, also acted as Tysons "chief strategist" back in 1988 after Tyson severed ties with his then promoter, Bill Cayton.

How Mike Tyson planted the seeds for Trump’s White House takeover


Trump doesn't look down on anyone? 

What about his sentiments regarding people that are from what he refers to as  "shithole countries'"?

What about his references to mexican immigrants as "rapists and criminals"?

What about the  things that he said about John McCain?

Those are just a couple of many examples.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 24, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Nice try, Sparky.  And Trump said those things about McStain because they were TRUE.  McStain was no war hero, he was a STAIN on our country.


----------



## MAGAman (Sep 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 24, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



That is your opinion, which you are entitled to. But just because "Trump said so" does not make your opinion a fact.

But here is a fact.......McCain was a far greater patriot than "Bone Spurs,  No Serve Trump" could ever dream of being, Scooter.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Trump is the stain. McCain didn't run from service to his country.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Who gives a fuck about Byrd but you disingenuous racist republicans?


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







B. Hussein O eulogized Byrd, and exalted High Cyclops in the Triple K.   Yet, the libs make a huge deal that the Fake News New York Times reported that someone of the same name as Trump's father was pinched in the vicinity of a KKK rally 95 years ago.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Trump earned the votes of TWICE the number of blacks as Sen. McCain, and McCain was considered to be Literally Hitler when he ran for office.  Why are libs suddenly glorifying the man now that he is Room Temperature


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 24, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yeah saying it in front of the NAACP isn't accurate it was on a recorded Presidential Line on a conference call.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 24, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> What about the  things that he said about John McCain?
> 
> Those are just a couple of many examples.




McCain, who by the way was attacked by Liberals as an archracist himself, attacked Donald Trump's supporters as a bunch of "crazies" first.   Donald J. Trump is loyal to his friends, and returned fire.  This is what Pushback looks like


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 24, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > What about the  things that he said about John McCain?
> ...




McCain did not characterize ALL of Trumps supporters as "crazies". In Trumps own words, McCain implied that Trumps rhetoric about illegal immigrants "riled up SOME crazies".

And Trump continued the feud and criticism even AFTER McCain passed away.

Those are the actions of a very small and petty individual', considering that McCain was not here to defend himself. Not very manly on Trumps part at all.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BhAC&usg=AOvVaw3y6OKlZksbHUhPYdYvybpk&ampcf=1


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 24, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





McCain is the one who decided to continue the feud post-mortem, not President Trump.  Remember it was McCain who made a point of disinviting his President from his funeral.  Trump was willing to let bygones be bygones and eulogize McCain at his requiem, pointing out what a tremendous guy McCain was.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 24, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



It was McCains funeral, so he had a right to decide who would be present. He was terminally ill, and Trump could have publically taken the high road....if he had control of his enormous ego.

The only thing that likely bothered Trump about not being invited to McCains funeral was bring robbed of an insincere photo op.

The average person would not want someone who stooped low enough to publically criticize and devalue their military service to be present at their funeral....especially someone who did not even serve their country.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 24, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




I disagree, I think the average person doesn't want to carry grudges beyond the grave.   But Sen. McCain lived his life as an exceptionally petty individual so he had a different view of things.

Tattaglia and Barzini attended Marlon Brando's funeral, even after they tried to have them killed.  McCain was pettier than even the criminal element.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 24, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




Lol. The Godfather was a movie about mobsters.

Trump took his fued with McCain beyond politics and personalized it by criticizing his military service.

 It doesn't get much more petty than that.


The so called "leader of the free world", should be capable of restraint from publically fueding with a terminally ill person.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 24, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




The terminally ill person was feuding with Trump,  even voting to defeat Tremendous Health Care after repeated promises to the contrary, just out of spite against his President.

In actuality, President Trump would have loved to mend fences, that's what he does.   Un of North Korea called President Trump a "dotard"  in 2017, and they mended fences.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



I will mark that as a failure to prove your point
“My linky thing is broken” is one of the lamest excuses I have seen


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > He also was famous for making the statement below:
> ...



Being the least racist person  only means something if someone else says it


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


McCain voted in favor of Trumps healthcare plan

What he voted against was the vote to repeal Obamacare and replace it with nothing. That would have led to millions losing their health coverage


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 24, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 24, 2019)

Qwik question.

Can Barack Obama, unnamed co-leader of America's large segregation minded, INTRA-RACIAL HATE & DISCRIMINATION practicing PRO BLACK community...

...be considered RACIST?


  

Peace.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You really ARE a moron.  I posted where you can find the story, d*ckhead.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Qwik question.
> 
> Can Barack Obama, unnamed co-leader of America's large segregation minded, INTRA-RACIAL HATE & DISCRIMINATION practicing PRO BLACK community...
> 
> ...


No credible evidence


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


My linky is broken?

THAT is your defense?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



If you are white, please refrain from telling a black man what kind of support blacks give Trump. I personally don't know any blacks that support Trump. Both got less than 10 percent of the black vote but that still doesn't erase Trumps cowardly attacks on a dead man.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Bullshit. He hasn't mended fences with the Central Park 5 and still thinks they should die. He has not mended anything with Kim Jung Un. He's getting played.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2019)

Jets said:


> Disagreed
> Andrew Johnson


...Jackson
Coupled With Manifest Destiny
But He Did Pay Off The National Debt
And Stave Off Central Bank For A Couple More Generations

Still He Should Never Be Replaced On Our Currency
By Someone Almost Insignificant To Our History
Say 'Harriet Tubman'
Because It's Wrong To Judge The Past By Today's Changing Standards


----------



## candycorn (Sep 27, 2019)

The blob.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 27, 2019)

karpenter said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> > Disagreed
> ...


Tubman was very significant. Moreso than Jackson.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> > Jets said:
> ...




Jackson was a military hero and a noteworthy President as well as the founder of the Democrat Party.

Tubman was a political activist.

Although IMHO, Harry Whittington should have his pic placed on money.   Traditionally, that's the way we honor the shooting victims of our nation's Vice Presidents,  Mr. Whittington is known for being shot in the face by Dick Cheney.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2019)

IM2 said:
			
		

> Tubman was very significant.


Tubman Did Nothing Notable
That Thousands Of Other Abolitionists Didn't Do
Just A Black History Month Mention For You


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 27, 2019)

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It would be a lot more significant to put a pic of Casimir the Great on the money.  Casimir freed the slaves in Poland by executive order in 1347.   An actual accomplishment, just not "advocacy".


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2019)

Polishprince said:
			
		

> It would be a lot more significant to put a pic of Casimir the Great on the money.  Casimir freed the slaves in Poland by executive order in 1347.   An actual accomplishment, just not "advocacy".


Then Put It On Polish Coin


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2019)

karpenter said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> > Disagreed
> ...


Jackson’s racism was no different than any other Americans had. Not many people were standing up for the rights of Indians and most supported moving them out of areas populated by whites


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Don’t see your point based on what I posted


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2019)

rightwinger said:
			
		

> Jackson’s racism was no different than any other Americans had. Not many people were standing up for the rights of Indians and most supported moving them out of areas populated by whites


Isn't That What I Said ??


> Because It's Wrong To Judge The Past By Today's Changing Standards


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2019)

karpenter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a problem with people that agree with you?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 8, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


After that, you should have shut the fuck up...….

No one forced him to sign that bill.....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 8, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


Conservatives have been against every emancipation effort in this country since its founding...

What conservative politician spoke out in favor of abolition?? what conservative politician was known for his strong pro-civil rights stance in the 50's and 60's??

Were those people being murdered in the south for going around and registering voters conservatives??


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 8, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Remember it was libs like Orval B. Faubus and George C. Wallace that opposed civil rights, while conservatives like General Eisenhower who sent the Army to liberal towns like the Clinton's Little Rock to desegregate the schools.

MLK was a Dittohead, make no mistake about it.  His beloved niece, Alveda King, carries on his Tremendous Tea Party traditions.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 8, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


The old time conservative is gone-even Tucker Carlson got rid of his bow tie.


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 8, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You should always shut the fuck up

Politics forced him to sign it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 8, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...





Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



George Wallace was a liberal? Where did you read that?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 8, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Where did you get the idea that Gov. Wallace wasn't a lib?

He endorsed Hard Core Ultraliberal Jimmy Carter for President.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 8, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


I get very frustrated when d1c sucking conservatives like yourself willfully lie about MLK once the history is clear.....

Funny how conservatives want to claim MLK years after his death but never claimed him while he was alive...…...how about you read some books by MLK instead of making shit up...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 8, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Still waiting for you to tell me what conservatives were on the front line with MLK in the 60's fighting for Civil Rights?? Goldwater?? Reagan??  Trump??

Trumpers are pathetic


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 8, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...


Yup.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 8, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




The Robert F. Kennedy DOJ was on the front line with MLK to get inside and tap his phones.    Just like the Obama/Lynch DOJ tapped the phones at Trump's home in New York.

The two great men, MLK and Donald J Trump, have more in common than just being nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 8, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Still waiting for you to tell me what conservatives were there fighting for Civil Rights with MLK...

You bringing up the Kennedys and Hoover doesn't do shit for me...

I am not a Kennedy fan and I damn sure ain't a Hoover fan....but I can't count how many times I have seen Trumpers on this site opine about how Kennedy was the only good democrat president.....


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 8, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Dr. King himself was a conservative, applied for a gun permit that the liberals turned down.  Imagine if he had been armed on April 4, 1968 in Memphis and was able to return fire?  Instead he was a sitting duck in a dangerous city and stepped out onto the balcony of the motel.

Remember MLK was the original Tea Bagger.


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 8, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


I can not say Kennedy was a good democrat president. He just may not be a democrat in todays environment. His family was/is another who promoted one thing while living in another way. With all of it being from corruption. Ted Kennedy and what followed destroyed us.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 8, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Barring black students from public schools is not very liberal


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 8, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


There is no question JFK would be a democrat in today’s environment

He was a liberals liberal


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 8, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


MLK was killed by a sniper

He supported redistribution of wealth, universal healthcare and reparations for slavery

You consider that conservative?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




The liberals in my home state of Ohio, and throughout the entire Liberal Realm, banned blacks from certain schools, pools and other public facilities in my youth.  I don't know if you realized this, but Big Labor had separate Black and White seniority lists in the mills


----------



## IM2 (Oct 8, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



MLK  was no dittohead and his children MLK III and Berniece will tell you that. Alveda was not his child. George Wallace was no liberal. And Eisenhower implemented Operation Wetback.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





Maybe you are unfamiliar with the fact that MLK was against all of the rioting the libs scheduled back in his day.  Totally against violence.

And the fact that he applied for a firearms permit tells me that he wasn't the crazed libs, leftist say he was today.

Further, look at his appearance.   Always in a suit jacket and tie, you won't see MLK wearing a kufi or his pants worn in the "sagging" mode, even though liberals did throw him in prison a few times.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 8, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Whites did this. As a black man, you punk ass conservatives piss me off with this bullshit. Whites did what you claim  and that means liberals and conservatives. I am not going to argue with your white ass about it.. The north and the south did this, liberals, conservatives, Republicans and Democrats.  And todays conservative republican is all about returning to those times.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 8, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Look white boy, you can't tell me shit about King. King stated that riots were the language of the unheard. Dr. King came to our town not long before a white conservative murdered him. My father was the leading pastor in the black community. He met with King. And King was not wearing a suit and tie. You don't know shit about King but one motherfucking sentence In a speech.

Keep Dr. Kings name out your mouth.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 8, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Just because King said something doesn't make it true or even good. I am not a conservative but don't want to claim King in any way. I prefer an approach like Malcolm X.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 8, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Trumpers weren't alive then, slick.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Free speech-he can say what he likes. By the way, what is a ditto head?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Wallace endorsed Carter, because Carter stood up for him during Carter's days a "'not so liberal" candidate for governor. By the time that Carter ran for president in 1976, Wallace's days as a hardcore segregationist were fading, and Carter had become more liberal.

A lot happened to the social and political  landscape between the era of the fight for civil rights in the early to mid 60'S and the early to mid 70's. 
I am old enough to have witnessed it, and I did.

There was no way that Wallace was considered a liberal during the 60's,  if ever at all.


He actually ended up near the end of his life practically begging black people for forgiveness because of his segregationist past and some were even gullible enough to believe him to be sincere.

Google is your friend. Look it up.
Jimmy Carter's racist campaign of 1970


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Not even comparable. MLK actually was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize, and Trumps nomination was questionable. 

The two have nothing in common except being born in America.

FBI asked to probe forged Trump nomination for Nobel Peace Prize


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 9, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Senator Everett Dirksen wrote the 1964 civil rights act.
Everett Dirksen: Forgotten Civil Rights Champion | National Portrait Gallery
President Eisenhower signed the 1957 and 1960 civil rights acts.
Civil Rights Act of 1957 - Wikipedia
President Grant started the civil rights laws.
March 1, 1875: Grant signs the Civil Rights Act


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


I suspect those were conservative initiatives


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Why would you "suspect" that?   In highly urbanized areas of the Mid West, there has never been a conservative presence.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


MLK also opposed the Vietnam War

Conservative Southerners threw him in jail and beat up Civil Rights protestors


----------



## IM2 (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



That's  untrue.


----------



## Votto (Oct 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> fdr, no question. Wilson and Johnson next.



Well that can't be.  The Left wing academia and press always rate FDR the best of all time presidents.


FDR even has a huge monument in Washington DC.

So there!   Why would they all lie to us anyway?

Mwahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Third Party (Oct 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I think Lester Maddox called Carter a "pointy headed liberal".


----------



## IM2 (Oct 9, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



And yet you cannot ask, "Why were all those civil rights acts necessary?"


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Actually, the South was very liberal at the time.   Most of the Southern states had Democrats in Congress.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


OK, WHY?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 9, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



No you don't.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



No, the south was not liberal. Democrat does not always equal liberal.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 9, 2019)

Third Party said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




Lester Maddox was also Jimmy Carter's handpicked running mate as Lieutenant Governor in Georgia.  Both men were liberals, although I can't comment on the pointiness of Mr. Carter's head.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 9, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Figure it out.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Sure, see-you don't know me.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Lester Maddox was no liberal.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 9, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



So what was Malcolm X's approach according to the white man?


----------



## Third Party (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Lester Maddox, who has died aged 87, achieved notoriety in the 1960s when he handed out axe handles, known as Maddox drumsticks, to customers at the Pickrick, his "whites only" Atlanta chicken restaurant. They were to be used against any African-Americans who might try to come and eat dinner. Not really a liberal, was he?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Sure he was a lib, Mr. Maddox was the Howard Schultz of his time.   Like the leader of Starbucks, he refused to allow black non-customers use the restrooms at the Pickrick Restaurant that he was proprietor of.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 9, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...



Andrew Jackson...


----------



## Third Party (Oct 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You said I could not but I did. YOU WERE WRONG!


----------



## Third Party (Oct 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Correct-thank you


----------



## IM2 (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Maddox was no liberal.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 9, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



No you haven't. You asked me to tell you why. That's because you can't.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Equal force against violent oppression-King and Ghandi were pacifists, Malcom X and Spartacus were reactionaries.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You said I could not ASK-but I did ASK. Therefore, you are WRONG!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You don’t seem to understand the difference between liberal and conservative
You think that all Democrats 50s and 60s were liberal....they weren’t


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You must be reading history from an alternate universe, where facts are interpreted in reverse.
Maddox was not a liberal.

Lester Maddox was a segregationist just like George Wallace and  became governor of Georgia in 1966 based on public dissatisfaction with desegregation. He replaced a governor who was liberal. 

https://www.georgiaencyclopedia.org/articles/government-politics/lester-maddox-1915-2003


----------



## IM2 (Oct 9, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


No, I said you cannot ask, "Why were all those civil rights acts necessary?" And you can't. What you're doing is trying to play a childish game but you still cannot ask yourself that question. And no matter how you try playing your silly game, it is a question that you are too scared and dishonest to answer.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...






Plenty of libs were segregationists.

FDR, example given.

President Roosevelt organized and deployed a great Jim Crow Army to fight the Axis during WWII.   My father was a WWII veteran, didn't see a single black guy in uniform during his 4 years in the Army, that's how pro-segregation FDR was.  Mr. Hitler was having a real belly laugh at this.  America was fighting him for his racism yet was just as racist.

No wonder why America wasn't taken seriously and it took so long and so many lives to defeat the national Socialists.


----------



## wamose (Oct 9, 2019)

I think it's Obama, hands down. But if his wife ever became President, she would easily take that award away.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


America was segregated in the 1940s
FDR did not think that fighting a war of that magnitude was a time to introduce integration. 

FDR was more open to Civil Rights than most of his peers, but didn’t want to take on Civil Rights. Truman’s decision to integrate the armed forces took guts.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

Franklin D. Roosevelt and civil rights - Wikipedia

In June 1941, Roosevelt issued Executive Order 8802, which created the Fair Employment Practice Committee (FEPC). It was the most important federal move in support of the rights of African-Americans between Reconstruction and the Civil Rights Act of 1964. The President's order stated that the federal government would not hire any person based on their race, color, creed, or national origin. The FEPC enforced the order to ban discriminatory hiring within the federal government and in corporations that received federal contracts


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

Of the modern Presidents, I think Woodrow Wilson was the most racist. 

Civil Rights moved backwards under his administration and Wilson politically embraced the klan


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




That's really not true, RW.   Roosevelt's conservative peers like the Tremendous Warren G. Harding spoke out openly even to liberal audiences in Birmingham AL in favor of civil rights.

Black History Month: Warren Harding's Birmingham Speech


In actuality, the commencement of hostilities during WWII was the IDEAL time to end liberal segregation in the military.   The ranks of the US Army were largely empty.  America had a very small army.   10 million new men entering the army who didn't know the Jim Crow Army would have been the ideal time to integrate.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


OK, Why were all those civil rights acts necessary? You seem to think YOU have all the answers, show the rest of us how smart you think you are.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Actually, America wasn't that segregated at all, among conservatives.   My grandfather served anyone with money at his store.   Kids, regardless of race however, had to have a note if they were picking up cigarettes for their mums


----------



## The Purge (Oct 9, 2019)

How can he not be with an AG as hate FILLED and RACIST (look to what he said about Ferguson!)....a real piece of shit, just like the Surrender Monkey (If I had a son he would look just like Treyvon!)


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Of the modern Presidents, I think Woodrow Wilson was the most racist.
> 
> Civil Rights moved backwards under his administration and Wilson politically embraced the klan




I'm surprised at your response.   Thought you would name Dubya or Trump, both of whom are considered by the libs to be Literally Hitler.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Asking men to volunteer for an integrated Army was not a wise move. 

FDR was primarily a politician who understood the limitations of the political environment in the 30s and 40s

FDR stayed to center on Civil Rights and used Eleanor as his political proxy to advocate civil rights


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Of the modern Presidents, I think Woodrow Wilson was the most racist.
> ...



I don’t think Bush43 was racist.
Trump is as racist as they come in this society. He doesn’t use the N Word, but everything else is fair game
Wilson openly embraced the klan, Trump refuses to condemn them


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I don’t think Bush43 was racist.




You were unique among libs then.   The liberal consensus was that President Bush, as well as Mr. Romney and Mr. McCain were as racist as the day is long.

President Trump ignores the Triple K, recognizing them as a group of only a few hundred- who are mostly law enforcement working under cover- and not important enough to recognize as they are just a distraction.

Delivering addresses condemning the Triple K would vest the group with more importance than they deserve.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think Bush43 was racist.
> ...



I never saw anyone call either Romney or McCain a racist either
Bush 43 was many things......inept, manipulated, misguided
But never thought him to be racist

Trump, on the other had, is clearly racist


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Well, then, you weren't paying attention.   McCain and Mitt were ripped as irredeemable racists during their respective campaigns repeatedly.  You yourself may not have thought McCain to be a racist, but Donald J. Trump received twice as many black votes as McCain.

We Won’t Miss John McCain


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Every Non Prog is a racist to you. You accuse like drinking water. Trump speaks street talk. African Americans on the inside know this. Its just that he has an "R" next to his name. And he followed a Black man as President.


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Some of the info coming out is MLK was a rapist. That stings.


----------



## Dick Foster (Oct 9, 2019)

karpenter said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> > Disagreed
> ...


Jackson. Who by the way began the Democratic party.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Trump received twice as many black votes as McCain who was running against a popular black man?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Where did I say every Non Progressive was a racist?
read my post

Trump is undeniably a racist bigot


----------



## xyz (Oct 9, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Jackson. Who by the way began the Democratic party.








The Man Who Put Andrew Jackson in Trump’s Oval Office


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




B. Hussein O wasn't that "popular" in my view.

But what you're implying here is that African American voters are racist to the core and would be less likely to vote for a Honky if they were running against another black?    Even if the Honky was a non-racist.


----------



## karpenter (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:
			
		

> But what you're implying here is that African American voters are racist to the core and would be less likely to vote for a Honky if they were running against another black?    Even if the Honky was a non-racist.


Kameleon Harris 
Is In The Swirling Rat-Hole With 2%


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Of course Trump did. McCain ran against a black candidate.....plus he had one of the most inept running partners ever in Palin.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




If Palin hadn't been on the ticket, McCain would have had a rough time winning more than 5 states.

He was immensely unpopular with Conservatives even before 2008


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Shit yea.....
Who do you think they would vote for?  A Republican?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 9, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...


Is put Andrew Jackson in place of Clinton. Otherwise it’s good.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

Trump is the most racist president since Andrew Johnson, says historian


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Understandable that he was. He did have a measure of civility and decency about him that likely alienated him with others in his party.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



That's fake news. I read about that one years ago. Rape was illegal in the 1960's son. Whites would have been glad tp have put King on trial for anything.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> > Jets said:
> ...



Yawn!


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


No. You figure it since you and those like you continue to excuse the continuing history of white racism in this country.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


That's a lie. Political ideology had nothing to do with segregation. I live in a conservative state where segregation was so tough that we took it to the supreme court. It was called Brown v. Topeka.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

wamose said:


> I think it's Obama, hands down. But if his wife ever became President, she would easily take that award away.


Obama was no racist. Whites like you call us racists for pointing out white racism.


----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's Obama, hands down. But if his wife ever became President, she would easily take that award away.
> ...


YAWN.........................


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


Yeah, whites like you are boring with your crying about us being racists based on false equivalences.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 10, 2019)

I am convinced this exercise in claiming Obama is the most racist president ever -- is just a masturbatory pursuit by closet racists who are still upset that their ideology has historically been on the wrong side of every civil rights issue for well over 150 years...…

and instead of asking themselves why they continue to be on the wrong side, they instead choose to re-write history to make them feel better...fuck what they yapping about...


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Obama.  Total race baiting WHORE.  How many times did Sharpton visit the White House?  61 times.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Obama.  Total race baiting WHORE.  How many times did Sharpton visit the White House?  61 times.



Wrong answer. Obama was no racist. Sharpton is not a race baiter. Rush Limbaugh is. Sean Hannity is. Tucker Carlson and that ho Ingraham are too. Levin, Shapiro, Savage, Trump, Pence, Miller, Bannon, McCarthy and McConnell are. And I can keep going. Race baiting is not when we call your white asses out for your history of racism or the continuing racism of scrubs like you.

Non racists of every race call doing that speaking truth.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


OK, I'll answer for you. The Civil Rights Act was necessary because the black man could not take care of himself and needed the white man to help him.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Where did you live?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 10, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


The Civil Rights Act was necessary because whites could not be trusted to act responsibly


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 10, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...




What's interesting now about the Republican Passed Civil Rights Act is the fact that libs now say that it was passed to guarantee people the right to engage in alternative sexuality.

A current case before the SCOTUS says that this law outlaws discrimination against Trannies and She-Males.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Rubbish.

My honky grandfather served African Americans in his store long before the Civil Rights Act was passed.  My other honky grandfather would sell chickens and eggs and produce to whomever had the money, regardless of their ethnicity.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


And the millions of other whites in the south?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



FW Woolworth was a New York corporation, it had nothing to do with "The South".


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



We are talking about 3 different civil rights acts. And they happened because whites refused to follow the law.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


In America.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



There was no republican passed civil rights act and todays republican party would not vote for it.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Malcolm X lived in New York. Racism still exists there.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




It wasn't against the law to discriminate back in the day, so it had nothing to do with so-called "whites" refusing to "follow the law".

BTW, I object to the term "white".  My skin isn't white by any definition of the color.  In fact the only truly white people I've ever seen are a few local albinos who are ironically part of the so-called "black" race.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I'm sure racism still does exist in New York.   But it doesn't exist out here in MAGA Country.  Notice how Eric Garner got whacked in the Big Apple, and Lacquan McDonald got iced in Far Left Chicago?

The racism in America is concentrated is Ultraliberal cities.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Pathetic. Civil rights laws were passed, that meant no more discrimination. But whites refused to follow those civil rights laws. I object to your racism and my skin isn't black. You have not seen albinos that are part of the black race. So as long as you talk about a black race, you are white.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



MAGA country is racist country.


----------



## CWayne (Oct 10, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That is an odd thing to say.  By the time that slavery ended in the United States, there was no slave who had been born in Africa alive.  Every one of them was native-born people.  They were already in their home country.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Contrary to the claims of Liberal Activist Jussie Smollett, Chicago isn't "MAGA country" at all.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Was the Emancipation Proclamation a "CIVIL Rights Act"?


----------



## Third Party (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Black and white


----------



## Third Party (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Would you prefer a different name...?


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 10, 2019)

CWayne said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I laugh


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



I live in MAGA country son. MAGA country is racist country.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



White. What you call black racism isn't even racism.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




So you say, but all of the African American youths getting killed are doing it in Deep Blue Cities.   Not happening in MAGA Country


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Tell that to your fellow white boy who claimed to be offended by being called white while his bitch ass feels fine calling people black.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



So I know. And since white youths and adults are getting killed everywhere, your white ass should maybe pay more attention to that.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



The national policy of apartheid that resulted after the EP violated the civil rights of blacks. You know that or you're totally ignorant. Stop asking stupid questions. Unless you're stupid.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Your're CRAZY. Black AND white racism. Your're welcome for the lesson.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You didn't answer-yes or no...


----------



## Third Party (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You never answer a question directly, do you? You make speeches off them. Was the EP a civil rights act or not???


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


No, I'm perfectly sane. Come talk to me about black racism after whites have endured this:

_*lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years;*
_
from blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



The national policy of apartheid that resulted after the EP violated the civil rights of blacks. You know that or you're totally ignorant. Stop asking stupid questions. Unless you're stupid.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Tell that to your fellow white boy who claimed to be offended by being called white while his bitch ass feels fine calling people black.


----------



## jasonnfree (Oct 10, 2019)

I think Blacks would know best who were the racists and non racists.  Look at who they vote for.   They've  voted heavily democratic for the last sixty or so years.   Reagan, a republican, was known to say to nixon “Last night, I tell you, to watch that thing on television as I did,” Reagan said. “To see those, those monkeys from those African countries — damn them, they’re still uncomfortable wearing shoes.” Nixon began laughing hard.
A history of racism is woven into the US presidency


----------



## Third Party (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are a whiney baby. You did not suffers those things-others did. Early Christians were set on fire while crucified. POW's of the Japanese were tortured and the Jews in Europe endured worse fates. Skin color has nothing to do with suffering-you just have the forum to gripe about it-they did not.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Same answer-LAME. There was no national policy because many whites never saw a black-my cousin told me that himself up until adulthood. So your conspiracy theory of whites against blacks is a myth.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You need to get your mind right-someone asks you a question-you answer them.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2019)

While we're on this subject, why aren't Native Americans even slightly outraged that Andrew (Trail of Tears) Jackson is still on the twenty dollar bill ? I feel the same way about celebrating Columbus Day.

And without looking it up or reading through this entire thread tonight, in my lifetime at least, the most racist president was Richard Nixon.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



the  "WORLD HISTORY BASED ON OPPRESSION OF BLACKS"   crap was
created by well-meaning black scholars     Prominent in this unfortunate history
of perversion of the science of Sociology was  W. E. B. DuBois.   He did not
mean to do it-----but his fine work was pushed over the top by idiot pseudo persons ----of the kind that spawned such filth as   Louis Farrakhan and, indeed the whole
"nation of islam"  sewer as well as pseudo scholars like  Leonard Jeffries and
charlatans like  Al Blunt-ton


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



I have indeed suffered from racism by whites. All that stuff you post to deny reality doesn't amount to jack diddly. Everything you mentioned blacks have endured and still do. A grandson of a family friend was set on fire by whites just a few years ago.

Feds Investigating Case of Council Grove Man Set On Fire

and here is another one.

* ‘I set him on fire:’ White man writes letter admitting he burned black man alive, cops say *

https://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article217453040.html

This shit is still happening and you know it. Now just shut up and work to end white racism.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



So Jim Crow practiced all over America was a myth.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Get yours right son. You claim 100 years of legally documented history is a myth.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Another example of white psychosis. And this is what your affirmative action education has produced white woman. Pure stupidity.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

*Plessy v. Ferguson*

Plessy v. Ferguson, 163 U.S. 537, was a landmark decision of the U.S. Supreme Court that upheld the constitutionality of racial segregation laws for public facilities as long as the segregated facilities were equal in quality – a doctrine that came to be known as "separate but equal".

This was a national ruling that created the national policy of American Apartheid.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> While we're on this subject, why aren't Native Americans even slightly outraged that Andrew (Trail of Tears) Jackson is still on the twenty dollar bill ? I feel the same way about celebrating Columbus Day.
> 
> And without looking it up or reading through this entire thread tonight, in my lifetime at least, the most racist president was Richard Nixon.


Andrew Jackson was a great president, Columbus was a great explorer, and Obama was more racist.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If I end white racism I have to end black racism too, or it won't work.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Jim Crow existed, conspiracies did not


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Still didn't answer-what are you afraid of? Let me guess your answer-"I ain't afraid of no white boy"! You are too predictable.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Who gets affirmative action? Blacks? Did you IM2-were you first in line?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > While we're on this subject, why aren't Native Americans even slightly outraged that Andrew (Trail of Tears) Jackson is still on the twenty dollar bill ? I feel the same way about celebrating Columbus Day.
> ...


Yes, I remember the trail of tears from Republicans when Obama passed healthcare


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Didn't bother me-then again, I am not Republican.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> *Plessy v. Ferguson*
> 
> Plessy v. Ferguson, 163 U.S. 537, was a landmark decision of the U.S. Supreme Court that upheld the constitutionality of racial segregation laws for public facilities as long as the segregated facilities were equal in quality – a doctrine that came to be known as "separate but equal".
> 
> This was a national ruling that created the national policy of American Apartheid.


Separate but equal is good and fair-ask Stokely Carmichael


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Plessy v. Ferguson*
> ...



Funny how you white boys try using words by blacks to justify your racist excuses. Separate was never equal and apartheid extended farther than that. And we won't be asking Kwame any questions. He can't answer them and you quoting some words from the 1960's while telling me about how things are in the past because your punk ass can't face the truth shows what kind of trifling low IQ white racist piece of garbage you truly are.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



If you end white racism what you call black racism ends also. Like I said, what you call black racism isn't racism.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > While we're on this subject, why aren't Native Americans even slightly outraged that Andrew (Trail of Tears) Jackson is still on the twenty dollar bill ? I feel the same way about celebrating Columbus Day.
> ...


Obama was no racist. But scrubs like you call any black person who points out white racism a racist.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Jim Crow was a nationally practiced policy of apartheid. So whatever conspiracy you have made up is your problem.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Whites. You have got what you think AA is since 1776. Now if you are referring to the Executive order, then the answer again is whites. White women specifically. Like rosie.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2019)

sheeeesh-----I got into my state school because of  "affirmative action" !!!!    who knew


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Andrew Jackson was a great president, Columbus was a great explorer, and Obama was more racist.


Another delusional American with a distorted view of history..


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Nice rhetoric-or should I say bullshit. Quoting blacks should be a compliment to you-there are those who don't think your're worth it. Facing the truth is easy-telling the truth is hard as evidenced by your trouble doing that. And, for your personal info and scrap book, my IQ is just fine.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't agree with your last sentence.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


No, he did not like whites or people who worked. I never heard him call out ANY racism, though he should have.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You called it a conspiracy-or it was that silly black girl. Anyway, not everybody practiced Jim Crow.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I won't answer for white women since I am not a woman. I will say I saw undeserving blacks and Hispanics awarded jobs they could not handle-bad for everybody.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew Jackson was a great president, Columbus was a great explorer, and Obama was more racist.
> ...


Its my opinion-you have yours.


----------



## tycho1572 (Oct 11, 2019)

Obama and Clinton were the most racist presidents in my lifetime.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


When Affirmative Action first started, I saw quite a few blacks, Hispanics and women placed into jobs they were not prepared for

But they laid the groundwork for later hires and now nobody even notices


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



it was a good idea back then------it has outlived its value


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Still some destroying their workplaces, but I'll give you an agree.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Women benefitted the most from affirmative action. They were given opportunities that they never would have been considered for

Today, the old quotas are gone. It is more about opportunities being available


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



You aren't black or Hispanic either. Underserving whites have gotten jobs the could not handle for 243 years. There is no doubt that you are one of them.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


No, it's a distorted view of history based on recorded history.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I think when we discuss this issue we come from a default position whereby nobody talks about the 188 years where white men were consistently placed in jobs they were not prepared for over women and people of color who were. And I think that history should be considered.



irosie91 said:


> it was a good idea back then------it has outlived its value



When the supreme court has ruled that institutionalized racism is still a problem and huge gender inequities exists still today, the policy has not outlived it's usefulness.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Very true

White males had managerial and professional jobs reserved for them and them alone and often lacked the temperament and skills

They were selected based on who you know or what you looked like


----------



## tycho1572 (Oct 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I’m gonna guess you were never taught the importance of working for anything.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Especially when you get hired by your Uncle Vinny
All that hard work pays off


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I have not lived 243 years. You misplaced your modifier.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Its an OPINION-stop looking for racism everywhere-you sound paranoid.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


The whites did a great job. You are just mad they did not pat you on the head and say "good boy". Play your cards right and you can get free stuff too.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I know that I  was taught that we had to be twice as good as whites to get the job and work twice as hard to keep the job.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Since you know what I'm talking about then you can drop the stupid shit white boy.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


I don't have to look. History has it documented so your opinion is distorted. Your gaslight doesn't work here white boy.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No white boy. Whites wrote racist laws and gave themselves rights they didn't let others have. You just can't take the truth cheeze it. Whites like you are worthless without government help.


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Maybe it was true. But now we are in decline.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...


SOB showed us every day how racist he was. 

Doesn't take a massive media conglomerate to tell us that Obama and his wife where racist as Hell. 

I pointed it out from the very beginning. 

I pointed out the fact that the Obamas often wore all black clothing like most racist blacks for a reason. The family wore all black with a splash of red during their celebration on national television:






*Color Meaning: Meaning of The Color Black*
December 15, 2010 Jennifer Bourn

This post is part of the *Color Meaning Blog Series*, detailing the meanings associated with colors such as red, orange, yellow, green, blue, purple, grey, black, white, brown, pink, turquoise, gold, silver, and beige.

*Black* is associated with power, fear, mystery, strength, authority, elegance, formality, death, evil, and aggression, authority, rebellion, and sophistication. Black is required for all other colors to have depth and variation of hue.

*The black color* is the absence of color. Black is a mysterious color that is typically associated with the unknown or the negative. The color black represents strength, seriousness, power, and authority. Black is a formal, elegant, and prestigious color. Authoritative and powerful, the color black can evoke strong emotions and too much black can be overwhelming.

In heraldry, *black* is the symbol of grief. The color black can be serious, professional, and conventional, but black can also represent the mysterious, sexy, and sophisticated. Black is a visually slimming color for clothing and like other dark colors, in interior design, black can make a room appear to shrink in size.


*The color black* affects the mind and body by helping to create an inconspicuous feeling, boosting confidence in appearance, increasing the sense of potential and possibility, or producing feelings of emptiness, gloom, or sadness.

In western countries *black* is the color of mourning, death, and sadness. Black often represents the emotions and actions of rebellion in teenagers and youth. The color black can represent both the positive and the negative. As the opposite of white, movies, books, print media, and television typically depict the good guy in white and the bad guy in black. In more recent times, the good guy is shown in black to create mystery around the character’s identity.  Meaning of the Color Black |​


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So, why didn't you?


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't have to drop anything, black* boy.*


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If you are such a fan of history, the history books I had called the slave an unwilling worker. Would you agree to that, or are you being gaslighted?


----------



## Third Party (Oct 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Never took a dime from uncle Sam-not like you people with your hands out and your mouths open until some white saves your worthless ass.


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


In decline compared to international competition?
Competition that is not all white


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2019)

Meister said:


>


Somewhat deceptive don’t you think?

Trump has record employment because we have record population. 
We also have a record number of blacks in this country


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



And the lowest percentage of unemployment, RW


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2019)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Very true

But Obama saw a drop of unemployment among blacks of over seven percent. Trump has dropped it an additional one percent.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 12, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Correct. The groundwork was in place when #45 took office. 

Trump boasts the economy is the best it's ever been. Here are 9 charts showing how it's fared compared to the Obama and Bush presidencies.


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 12, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


You lie. Fudged Stats and agendas make those graphs.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2019)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Trump did not create record black unemployment. Black unemployment was trending down for 7 years before Trump took office. If Hillary Clinton had won she'd be able to say the same thing. Trump did nothing to produce record black unemployment but be sitting behind the desk when it happened.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No he did not. You can't face the truth. It doesn't serve your agenda to do so.


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


If you start from the bottom you can't go no where but up. Obama created part time jobs and stopped counting millions of people. Most of the jobs had no raises for many years with inflation eating away at their earnings and income. People on fixed incomes suffered the most. The federal reserve artificially kept rates near zero. This made productivity look good. And fueled the GDP if you could call it that. Politicians get in the way of growth more then letting it grow. In other words, the growth could have been more real with pay raises from the bottom. But the real issue is the massive debts accumulated over eons.From a decade to fifty years to a hundred years to half a millennium. Deficit spending works best when a fiat currency does not have much negatives and in bad times. But we used deficit spending in good times also. And now we need it to tread water. WW 2 saw massive spikes in deficits and it worked. LBJ did the same and it worked and it fell also with the 1970's malaise and ended with the federal reserve wringing out a lot of the debt in the early 1980's so we can grow again. People suffered. We had a chance during the Clinton years and they at least balanced the budget but it was not real cuts. Thestock market collapsed in Clinton's last ear denoting people/the baby boomers were spending less. W. Bush cam into office with that around is neck. He begged people to spend money several times. He gave tax cuts to help. But the housing boom funded by junk bonds crashed. And he warned about that also. We would have to have downturns but it is how much the downturn is and when they allow it that really counts. So then we had Obama and his trickle, trickle, drip, drip, drip economics that made the working man suffer in  recovery with an added ball and chain around their necks with Obamacare. From Clinton through Obama losing millions and millions of manufacturing jobs with it. So now we have Trump walking a tight rope with the hand he has been dealt. And with 95% of the media baring their teeth of pure hate against him. And against the general population as we need these political azzes in D.C.to get their act together. For we are printing a lot of money every month to shore up massive debts for all the people who are collecting and are owed!! A crash can happen!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 12, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



ROFLMAO!

 I did not make up the stats, they are all over the internet, and if you are claiming that they are not factual, then prove it, as opposed to just saying they
are "fudged"....whatever the hell that means.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 12, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


 
Talking points that you are just parroting, and not a single fact from any credible source. 

As far as any "hate directed at Trump"....hateful individuals usually  scream the loudest when they reap what they sow....which is exactly what he is doing.


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You can't say what would have happened under Clinton.  The economy was starting to flatten out at the end of Obama's term, and her policies were as economy killing as his were.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2019)

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Eight years of prosperity under the Great Obama


----------



## Ringtone (Oct 12, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...



It's a good list, but Andrew Johnson is missing, and should be number one.  After that Wilson, LBJ, Obama and FDR.


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Don't kid yourself, RW, Joe the Plumber would have had better numbers if he had been elected.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2019)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



The Great Obama saved us from a Depression

Beat that Joe!


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


With the blessing of the fed reserve like with Obama, he would have beat that at a faster rate without all those stifling 
business regulations and the Obamacare taxes.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



Weak excuses. But you a ready to praise Trump who was handed record job growth, a strong economy and full employment . Now if it had not been for republican obstruction Obama would have done better.






*Prestigious Study PROVES That Republicans Hold Blame For Sluggish Economy (STATS)*
By
Carissa House-Dunphy
August 11, 2016

Donald Trump’s speech on his economic plan was rife with factual errors, but one particular false claim not only stands out, but has been repeated by Trump consistently in the past few weeks of his campaign.

Donald Trump has made it a point to blame Obama, and by extension Hillary Clinton, for a slow economic recovery. Despite the fact that our country is no longer losing 800,000 jobs per month as it was when Obama first took the reins from a failed GOP president, the fact that the economy is not recovering more quickly is a favorite talking point of Donald Trump and his supporters.

However, a new study by the Economic Policy Institute shows that it was GOP obstructionism, not any policy failure by the Obama administration, that is responsible for the slowing-down of economic recovery. According to the report, the stall can be directly attributed to:

‘The lackluster pace of recovery on Republican-led budget cuts in 2011 following the row over the US debt ceiling, the unwillingness of local officials to spend money when Republicans in Congress were advocating cuts in spending, and the refusal to expand Medicaid in 19 states.’

Because GOP elected officials obstructed any spending that would aid in the recovery of the economy, they are now able to blame President Obama for the slow growth of economic recovery. Never mind the fact that the country is no longer in an economic freefall after President Obama and a Democratic-led Congress rescued the auto industry, reduced unemployment down to just 5 percent, shrunk the size of the deficit, and increased the GDP.

Prestigious Study PROVES That Republicans Hold Blame For Sluggish Economy (STATS)





*Why is recovery taking so long—and who’s to blame?*
By Josh Bivens • August 11, 2016

This fall’s presidential campaign will offer conflicting narratives about how the U.S. economy is faring and how well incumbent policymakers have managed the recovery from the Great Recession. But we already know the story. We are enduring one of the slowest economic recoveries in recent history, and the pace can be entirely explained by the fiscal austerity, particularly with regard to spending, imposed by Republican policymakers, members of Congress primarily but also legislators and governors at the state level. Key findings of this brief are:


Since the recovery’s trough in June 2009, employment took longer (51 months) to reach its pre-recession peak than in any other of the previous three recoveries. Much of this too-slow march back to the pre-recession employment peak can be attributed to the length and severity of the Great Recession itself—the economy had a much larger hole to dig out of. But the pace of job growth in the recovery phase _following_ the recession was also slow relative to previous recoveries—slower than any on record except the recovery in the early 2000s. At the trough of the Great Recession the economy was more damaged than at the trough of any postwar business cycle; only the 1982 trough was comparable.
The ability of conventional monetary policy to spur recovery following the Great Recession was more limited than in any other postwar recovery.
Given the degree of damage inflicted by the Great Recession and the restricted ability of monetary policy to aid recovery, historically expansionary fiscal policy was required to return the U.S. economy to full health. But this government spending not only failed to rise fast enough to spur a rapid recovery, it outright contracted, and this policy choice fully explains why the economy is only partially recovered from the Great Recession a full seven years after its official end.
 Why is recovery taking so long—and who’s to blame?

Obama care has helped the economy.





*Obamacare has been good for the economy*

Over the past few years the public sector has not contributed much, if anything, to GDP and the US economy's growth.

There is one implemented policy, however, that appears to be helping.

Aneta Markowska, an economist at Societe Generale, broke down just how consumers are spending their money that they have saved since the drop in oil prices.

The largest increase in consumer spending since gas prices have dropped, according to Markowska, has been on healthcare.

"In nominal terms, household spending on healthcare averaged 3.9% between 2010 and 2013," wrote Markowska in a note to clients Thursday.

"It began to accelerate in the first half of 2014 and has averaged at 5.2% since then. Importantly, this pickup in healthcare spending was not driven by higher costs; real spending in this category accelerated from 1.9% in 2010-2013 to 3.9% thereafter."

This would indicate that Americans have been not only been spending more because of increased costs, but also intentionally allocating more of their wallet to the sector.

Obamacare has been good for the economy

Trump hasn't done shit. And if he's walking a tight line it's due to his policies. Donald Trump has been a poor president. And what he does is repeat black unemployment numbers knowing there are enough dumb whites out there that will use this to counter our argument of his racism. No president has done a good job with black unemployment until it is equal to white unemployment. Talking about low black unemployment is when it is still twice that of whites is fake news.

Drop the dumb ass argument of the media hates him. He's got more free media time than any other candidate and the media covers his antics far too much now. And he is the one who started the fight with the media. Stop falling for this authoritarian tactic. He's getting treated no different than any other president.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I can and just did.  Obamas policies did not kill the economy or Trump would have entered with America in a depression. Repeating republican lies don't erase facts.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Stop making excuses. Every president works with the fed.


----------



## Meister (Oct 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Show me which president had 0% or near 0% fed fund rates, 
for his entire time in office, IM2


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




The Economic Policy Institute is a Far Left socialist outfit led by Clintonian extremist Robert Reich.

Of course the policies of Obama are considered infallible by such an uber-partisan cabal.


----------



## Meister (Oct 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Obama's regulations were starting to take hold of the economy which was slowing and the stock market.  This was with 0% fed fund rates.
Right after the election, the stock market responded to the good news.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2019)

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


We were in a severe recession bordering on a Depression


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2019)

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I don’t think that graph shows what you think it does

I see a market that lost half its value prior to Obama and then nearly tripled in value


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 13, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Hardly.

We had a financial crisis that was resolved before the Big O even took office.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Bush 43 was like a deer in the headlights as the financial sector crashed around him. 
Banks and Auto Companies on the verge or collapse, stock market lost half its value, 700,000 losing their jobs each month

The Great Obama saved us


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 13, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually only 2.6 million jobs were lost in the entirety of 2008, per CNN. That's 200,000 average per month, not 700,000.

And most of them were lost AFTER it was known that B. Hussein O was elected, and Obama's anti-business platform was well known.   Employers wanted to get ahead of Obama's promised attacks against them.

Total 2008 job loss: 2.6 million - Jan. 9, 2009


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


770,000 lost their job in the month prior to Obama taking office

Your attempts at averaging does not negate that


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 13, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You said "each month", when it was only a one month loss.

And a month, where business was concerned about future impact of Obamunism.  Obama was already elected


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So CNN is "bullshit" to you?  

What numbers do you have?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Look at the months of October, November, December 2008

You said the financial crisis was resolved before Obama took office. Obviously, it wasn’t


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Millions of jobs were lost during Bush. Record job growth occurred during Obama.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Your argument is bullshit.


----------



## Meister (Oct 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The rebound of jobs coming out of a recession is normal for the cycle.
It would have been much better but Obama's business policies hindered the recovery
by keeping the economy anemic even with the rates what they were.
Even a rumor of the feds raising the rates during the Obama years tanked the market.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2019)

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Republicans did their best to slow down the economy

Voting against stimulus, against saving the auto companies, against jobs programs


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 13, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





The so-called "Stimulus" passed, RW.

And it failed to produce the millions of Shovel Ready jobs that the Big O promised.

America needed jobs, and it took Donald J. Trump to produce them.   "jobs programs" are pointless and a waste of money.

Huge sign in front of the local Walmart, associates are needed at wages far above the statutory minimum.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


The Stimulus stopped a depression 

The Great Obama created 13 million jobs.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Wrong.Trump has produced fewer jobs than Obama.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> fdr, no question. Wilson and Johnson next.


  In concept, he is certainly in the top 3. (and my how ironic he is still a hero to the left)
But, a true racist? I mean, FDR did the most racist things he did out of fear of losing Southern Democrats more so I would say than straight up racist.
Having said that his nomination of a former KKK member to the SCOTUS ranks right up there with the worst of them.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Look, all you have are lies and excuses. We have had 10 consecutive years of job growth. The jobs were increasing long before Trump. Trump has done nothing but brag about the numbers.

What you are doing is like giving a relief pitcher credit for throwing a one hit shut out when the starting pitcher pitched one hit baseball for 8 innings before he took the mound.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > fdr, no question. Wilson and Johnson next.
> ...


You right wing nut jobs sure like to believe you know everything about the left. George Washington owned slaves. So did Jefferson and 10 other presidents. Lincoln believed blacks were inferior and republicans still brag about being the party of Lincoln. I can reasonably say that every president until Bill Clinton was more than likely racist. And you guys want to put that kind of lie on Obama because whites like most here want to make everybody else racist so they can excuse the racism of whites. It's time some white people grew up.


----------



## Meister (Oct 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No, they are not lies OR excuses.  They are what you just won't admit to.


----------



## playtime (Oct 13, 2019)

that noble award would go to whoever was the worst of any of the slave owning founding fathers that was president.   i have much respect for our ancestors who fought against the queen & gained sovereignty; however you can't think that owning people isn't the epitome of racism.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


They are lies and excuses.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2019)

Third Party said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Truman, for all his other faults and there were many, incited (along with the young mayor of Minneapolis Hubert Humphrey) Strom Thurmond and his gaggle to walk out of the party convention in 1948 after hearing too much for their taste about "civil rights'.

They went out and formed their "Dixiecrat" (States Rights) party with Thurmond running for POTUS.  Even got Truman kicked off the ballot in I think it was Alabama.  Thurmond got nowhere with that, finished his time as Governor and then ran for Senate, and the state Democratic Party kicked _him _off the ballot.  Interesting times.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> ...



Here's a klown that not only passes on an apocryphal undocumented quote, but even changes it in the process.

What LBJ did say was that he fretted that "we (Democrats) have lost the South for a generation".  That means ONE.
 A hundred generations would be TWO THOUSAND YEARS.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...



Wilson belongs on that list.  None of the others do.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> What LBJ did say was that he fretted that "we (Democrats) have lost the South for a generation".  That means ONE.
> A hundred generations would be TWO THOUSAND YEARS.




If President Johnson did say that he was obviously wrong as hell.  Carter won the Presidency less than 4 years after LBJ's demise and Clinton just 20 years after.   2 Democrat Sons of the South.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > What LBJ did say was that he fretted that "we (Democrats) have lost the South for a generation".  That means ONE.
> ...



Yyyyeah that didn't mean "we have lost the South in_ Presidential elections only_".

Kind of like the way you referred to "the party of Lincoln and Helms" backthread.  Are you that clueless?  Jesse Helms was a Democrat before he was a Republican, like Thurmond.  Like Trent Lott, like Sonny Perdue, like Dave Treen, like Richard Shelby, you know all those Southerners who jumped ship because their constituencies were jumping ship.

You only undermined your own point anyway --- the fact that Carter and Clinton (sort of) were from the South is the only reason they got significant votes there.  Plus the circumstances:  Carter had Watergate to run against and Clinton had Bush.

Yeah LBJ was wrong about that timeline.  He underestimated it.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah that's called "code switching" and it's something literally everybody on the planet does if they speak at all.

Bunk-o-sorry thinks himself a linguist and he can't even figure out code switching.  Or is too dishonest to deal with it.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



Oh baby.

Run that one at a time.

He did sign it.
Sort of like Clinton was forced to sign welfare reform or lose politically.

*BULLSHIT.*  He _spearheaded _it, championed it, took it on as a mission, and cajoled timid Republicans with "God damn it, you're either the party of Lincoln or you're not, now shit or get off the damn pot".

For 20 years he voted against every civil rights bill, calling them a sham.

*BULLSHIT.*

Every Republican voted for the bill

*BULLSHIT.*

Johnson signed it and flat out told the Republicans that this would cause the negroes to vote Democrat for 100 years

*BULLSHIT.*

Where in the wide world of FUCK do you get your history?  YouTube?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Code-switching is NOT an excuse for hypocrite racists, you dumbass dilettante. 

The more you keep pretending to be something you're not, the more you expose yourself as an ignorant wannabe. 

You are NOT a linguist. Stop pretending.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Idk. Of ones that I know, LBJ or Obama.
> ...


It goes to show where his head is at, off his shoulders....clearly. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 22, 2019)

Jets said:


> Disagreed
> 
> Andrew Johnson




You are correct.  Andrew Johnson followed by Woodrow Wilson.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2019)

WelfareQueen said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> > Disagreed
> ...




fdr was worse than both of them.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



*TOP 10 Reasons why Obama is the most racist
1 volunteering to work for Louis Farakhan
2 went to Rev Wright's racist church for 20 years
3 hosted the Muslim Brotherhood in the WH
4 "If I had a son, he'd look like Trayvon"
5 hosted La Raza in the WH
6 Gave a speech to the Black Panthers
7 used illegal aliens to displace Anglo Voters
8 blocked Voter ID laws to enable voter fraud
9 incited racial hatred and violence when he told Latinos to "punish" their "enemies"
10 He called his own grandmother a "typical white person"*
there is more
20 Reasons Why Obama Was the Most Racist and Divisive President In History


----------



## IM2 (Oct 23, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



His grandmother was a typical white person and everything else is either a lie or not racist.


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Move along now, you're a fucking idiot


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 23, 2019)

IM2 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Look boy, all of those are documented.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



Look Klown, all of THOSE ^^ are documented.

But then you made the ass-sertion didn't you.  PROVE them.

No Cinderfella, you don't get to just rewrite all the history in the world because you didn't like the original version.  This ain't no fucking screenplay.


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I can't decide if you are the stupidest mother fucker I've encountered or the biggest liar.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...





Why not both?


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 23, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It could be both or each.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



I tell ya what, after my pro work is done today I'll proceed to come back and mop the floor with your bullshit.

Be ready.  And have an exit plan, you'll need it.


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'm in Durham  NC
Bring a bucket with that mop and I'll stuff your ass in it


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



Interesting, since I'll be passing through there next week.  That means you have a few days to hide.


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Through or away?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

All righty then let's do this.  I'm back to help you "decide".

Know how the doctor says "this won't hurt a bit"?  This will not be like that.  This is going to hurt.  A LOT.  That's how it is with numbnutses who have to get schooled because they were too goddam lazy to research their own claims.

So assume the position.  Here we go.

He did sign it. [CRA 1964]
Sort of like Clinton was forced to sign welfare reform or lose politically.

*BULLSHIT.* He _spearheaded _it, championed it, took it on as a mission, and cajoled timid Republicans with "God damn it, you're either the party of Lincoln or you're not, now shit or get off the damn pot".
​Details:

>> Johnson and his chief political strategists on the civil rights bill --- Larry O'Brien and Deputy Attorney General Nicholas Katzenbach --- began huddling within days of the assassination. Key to passage, they recognized, would be the civil rights organizations, labor, business, the churches, and the Republican party.

.... On his way to the office on the morning of December 4 [1963]--- the Johnsons were still living at The Elms --- LBJ had his driver swing by and pick up George Meany, who lived nearby. During the ride, Meany promised he would do everything possible to secure support for the civil rights bill from leaders of the AFL-CIO, no small task because the measure covered apprenticeship programs. A day later, LBJ gathered up House Republican Minority Leader Charles Halleck for the trip downtown. Halleck was noncommittal; *Johnson made it plain that he was going to hold the GOP's feet to the fire on civil rights: "I'm going to lay it on the line ... now you're either for civil rights or you're not ... you're either the party of Lincoln or you're not --- By God, put up or shut up*."15 ---- _LBJ: Architect of American Ambition, pp. 470-471_​
WHO is taking the _*initiative *_in that process, Jerkweed?  FUCK outta here.


_NEXT...._

For 20 years he voted against every civil rights bill, calling them a sham.

*BULLSHIT.
*​LBJ voted for the CRA of 1957. Presumably 1960 as well but I can't find that vote.  Did that back here.  Matter of fact having more power by then ('57) in the Senate, Johnson cajoled enough Southern Democrats to join to _ensure _it would pass.

Go ahead, show the class where he "called them a sham [sic["



_NEXT...._

Every Republican voted for the bill

*BULLSHIT.
*​Details:
>> The bill wouldn't have passed without the support of Majority Leader Mike Mansfield of Montana, a Democrat. Majority Whip Hubert Humphrey, who [had] basically split the Democratic party in two with his 1948 Democratic National Convention speech calling for equal rights for all, kept tabs on individual members to ensure the bill had the numbers to overcome the filibuster.

Put another way, party affiliation seems to be somewhat predictive, but something seems to be missing. So, what factor did best predicting voting?

You don't need to know too much history to understand that the South from the civil war to the Civil Rights Act of 1964 tended to be opposed to minority rights. This factor was separate from party identification or ideology. We can easily control for this variable by breaking up the voting by those states that were part of the confederacy and those that were not.







​You can see that geography was far more predictive of voting coalitions on the Civil Rights than party affiliation. *What linked Dirksen and Mansfield was the fact that they weren't from the south.* In fact, 90% of members of Congress from states (or territories) that were part of the Union voted in favor of the act, while less than 10% of members of Congress from the old Confederate states voted for it. This 80pt difference between regions is far greater than the 15pt difference between parties.

But what happens when we control for both party affiliation and region? As Sean Trende noted earlier this year, "sometimes relationships become apparent only after you control for other factors".







​In this case, it becomes clear that *Democrats in the north and the south were more likely to vote for the bill than Republicans in the north and south respectively.* This difference in both houses is statistically significant with over 95% confidence. It just so happened southerners made up a larger percentage of the Democratic than Republican caucus, which created the initial impression than Republicans were more in favor of the act.

Nearly 100% of Union state Democrats supported the 1964 Civil Rights Act compared to 85% of Republicans. *None of the southern Republicans voted for the bill*, while a small percentage of southern Democrats did. <<​
That's from here.  Lap it up.  You lied.



_NEXT...._

Johnson signed it and flat out told the Republicans that this would cause the negroes to vote Democrat for 100 years

*BULLSHIT.
*​You feel free to link us to where LBJ said any such thing, Sparky. 

The fact is that Blacks had ALREADY been voting Democrat since the fucking 1930s when it was clear the party of Lincoln no longer existed.  What you have here is a conflation of two pseudo-quotes, neither one documented, one of which claims he said "I'll have them N_____s voting Democrat for 200 years" and the second reported by his press secretary Bill Moyers when he told Moyers, "I fear we (the Democratic Party) have lost the South for a generation".  Neither one was addressed to "Republicans" and neither one is corroborated.  And here you got them BOTH wrong anyway.

What a fucking Dumbass.



Where in the wide world of FUCK do you get your history? YouTube?
​Actually, that question still stands.  We're waiting.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Top 10 reasons why Obama is a racist:*
> 
> * he volunteered to work for Louis Farakahn*
> 
> ...



It's hilarious, in a tragic way, that entities can ooze around the planet with this degree of ignorance,

Total number of points above that come anywhere near qualifying as "racism" --- ZERO.

"Racism" means the belief that one race is superior to another.  LEARN THAT.  In other words it requires a *value judgment.*  NONE of these qualify.  _Literally _not a single one.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nope, he isn't.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > He also was famous for making the statement below:
> ...



Oh POSTER PLEASE.  Rump also claimed to respect women, claimed "thousands and thousands dancing on rooftops", claimed he got more electoral votes than anybody siince Reagan, claimed to have got more done than anybody since Truman, claimed "would" means "woudln't", claimed his own father was born in 'a very wonderful place in Germany' and claimed that the sound of windmills causes cancer.   He's a completely certifiable lunatic who just makes shit up as he goes along because he knows his blind followers will obediently crow "oh look, the emperor is wearing clothes" when everybody can see he isn't.

Want to see it in action?  Watch this.

HEY RUMPBOTS:

Yes or no question --- IS the Bronx a very wonderful place in Germany?


CUE crickets.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MAGAman said:
> ...



Yeah, it's in the police records, and it's not someone "of the same name" --- it's Fred.  AT the rally.  And it was 92 years ago.

And btw New York City where that happened is STILL not "a very wonderful place in Germany".


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Wrong again Slummo.   Already kicked your ass on this.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2019)

Wannabe is drunk early tonight.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > karpenter said:
> ...



The founder of the Democratic Party was Martin van Buren.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Can you prove that it was Trump's father at the rally, or his views on the klan? A lot of people at Triple K rallies just take a look and see what the hubbub is about.  The senior Trump was the son of immigrants, not someone loved by the KKK.

Before I would condemn someone who died many years ago, I'd want to see more proof.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Those are _*not *_"libs", ya clueless fucking jackwagon.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



I have no way to know what Fred's attitude toward the Klan was, nor do you.  But then I proffered no such opinion, DID I?:
Nope, you pulled it out of your ass and plugged it in.

 But DON'T -- DO NOT -- sit here on this board and try to tell us "someone with the same name".  That's as lame-ass as "my linky thing is broken".  Fer FUCK'S SAKE.  And yes we can prove it --- _*his address was given in the newspaper at the time*_.  Don't sit here and suggest there were 87 Fred Trumps all living at that address and hey, it could have been any one of them.

As far as what that attitude might have been, the Klan in that time and place was anti-Jew and anti-Catholic, which may have piqued his interest, as well as anti-labor union, which definitely would have.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



You don't have an inkling of a clue of a wisp of an idea who George Wallace was, do you.  You're oblivious to how he would constantly rail against "northern liberals" or how he offered to be Barry Goldwater's running mate?

Why are you even here with this level of ignorance?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



If they did that then once AGAIN --- THEY WEREN'T LIBERALS.  It's impossible.

Holy SHIT you are certifiably insane.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




George C.Wallace was a huge supporter of Jimmy Carter as well as Bill Clinton, endorsing them 100%.  He had no problem with Southern Liberals.     Back in the 1960's,  he supported the idea of sending African Americans back to Africa.   But Southern Libs changed their mind on that issue later.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



ARE YOU RETARDED????  

"Democrat does ****NOT**** mean "Liberal".  NEVER HAS, NEVER WILL.

Where the FUCK do you get your nonexistent civics classes?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



FUCKING BULLSHIT.  Everything you post in this thread is pulled directly out of your ass.  Don't sit here and insult everybody's intelligence.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



It is IMPOSSIBLE ---- _literally _IMPOSSIBLE --- for a Liberal to be a segregationist.  DON'T YOU GET THAT?  They are *mutually exclusive*..

Umma head out.  I came to this thread late and in catching up I can see you're just here to drag it into a pit of profound ignorance.  Hope you're proud of yourself, shitwagon.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




That's just not true.    The most virulent segregationists out there were also devout Libs.   Al Gore Sr, was a very rabid racist.   Ditto with Clinton's mentor, J. William Fulbright.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Onto Ignore you go.  Because that's where the Ignorant live.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *Top 10 reasons why Obama is a racist:*
> ...


racism is when someone is obsessed with their race
racist put their race ahead of their religion, gender and nationality
Obama is a racist


----------



## IM2 (Oct 24, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



At one time republicans were the liberals.

I will inform you that Martin Luther King Jr. had 2 children. Martin Luther King III and Berniece. Both are democrats.

Alveda King is his brothers child.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 24, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Do you ever take someone off ignore? I have a high body count now.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 24, 2019)

Damn near a month later and not one of these d1c sucking Trumpers can name me one single "conservative" who was there along side of MLK during the civil rights era -- what is the reason why they can't name me one "conservative" who was down south being hit with rocks, sprayed with hoses and outright murdered?? Oh I know why, because they didn't exist....

I can name you hundreds and hundreds of liberals who gave their life fighting along side of MLK, liberals like Viola Gregg Liuzzo -- someone I am positive you never ever heard of -- someone who was murdered by the "CONSERVATIVE DEMOCRAT KKK" simply because she had the audacity to register black people to vote....what party today gets triggered by black people registering to vote en masse?  Democrats or Republicans??


----------



## IM2 (Oct 24, 2019)

*Someone who was murdered by the "CONSERVATIVE DEMOCRAT KKK" simply because he had the audacity to march for the right of black people to vote....what party today gets triggered by black people registering to vote en masse? Democrats or Republicans??





*


*James Reeb* (January 1, 1927 – March 11, 1965) was an American Unitarian Universalist minister, pastor, and activist during the Civil rights movement in Washington, D.C. and Boston, Massachusetts. While participating in the Selma to Montgomery marches actions in Selma, Alabama, in 1965, he was murdered by white segregationists, dying of head injuries in the hospital two days after being severely beaten.






Three men were tried for Reeb's murder, but no one was ever convicted. His murder remains officially unsolved.






James Reeb - Wikipedia


----------



## IM2 (Oct 24, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



You don't get to make up a definition of racism.

"Racism" means the belief that one race is superior to another.

Obama was not a racist.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 24, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Damn near a month later and not one of these d1c sucking Trumpers can name me one single "conservative" who was there along side of MLK during the civil rights era -- what is the reason why they can't name me one "conservative" who was down south being hit rocks, sprayed with hoses and outright murdered?? Oh I know why, because they didn't exist....
> 
> I can name you hundreds and hundreds of liberals who gave their life fighting along side of MLK, liberals like Viola Gregg Liuzzo -- someone I am positive you never ever heard of -- someone who was murdered by the "CONSERVATIVE DEMOCRAT KKK" simply because she had the audacity to register black people to vote....what party today gets triggered by black people registering to vote en masse?  Democrats or Republicans??
> View attachment 286054 View attachment 286055


Biff-your avatar suggests W is rubbing a black boy's head for luck-haven;t seen that in a dog's age. But you are not racist? Not a Republican, but I can tell you the republicans don't think blacks aren't good enough-they believe nobody without class or money is not good enough. The Democrats are no angels-the few you saw go down south don't make up for the majority who didn't want "them" in their neighborhood. And hundreds did not die-they got beat up. Both parties are elitests in their own way, don't give either of them medals or passes.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 24, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Damn near a month later and not one of these d1c sucking Trumpers can name me one single "conservative" who was there along side of MLK during the civil rights era -- what is the reason why they can't name me one "conservative" who was down south being hit rocks, sprayed with hoses and outright murdered?? Oh I know why, because they didn't exist....
> ...


Since I am a black man -- since I am neither the black man in that pic nor am I George Bush -- what yo stupid ass fail to realize is -- that avatar pic you are so triggered by perfectly sums up what d1c suckers like you think of "black conservatives" -- someone you can use as props and claim as your own personal African American like your cult leader does....

Have you ever asked a black conservative exactly what it is about America's past they are trying to conserve or return back to??


Now back to my question that you trumpers have been ignoring for weeks.....Can you name me any "conservatives" who were down south risking their life with MLK??  We continued to give you example after example of liberals who gave their lives, so why is it so hard for you to answer the question??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 24, 2019)

And I also find it funny that this idiot believes 100's didn't die during the civil rights era -- because this idiot believes the civil rights era only lasted between a few years in the 60's

Nice way to ignore the brothers and sisters who died afterwards and before then.....Those who gave their lives in the pursuit of Civil Rights are not just:

Those who died in the Tulsa Massacre
Emmett Louis Till
John Earl Reese
Lamar Smith
Rev. George Lee
Willie Edwards Jr.
Mack Parker
Herbert Lee
Those four little black girls blown up in a church.....

There are many who didn't get the honor of being acknowledged by the very same folks (like you) who would rather us forget everyone who gave their life -- so fuck what you talking about...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



WRONG.  Racism, once again for the obtuse, means the belief that a race is superior or inferior to another.

That's why your entire post is bullshit.  It's working from a false definition.  You don't get to just make 'em up.

If that's not enough edumacation for you --- by your own definition above, you yourself are a "racist".  As is the OP for bringing this thread up in the first place.  Oh wait, that was you.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Sometimes I do, if I find they're rehabilitated themselves from obstinate trollism.  This klown made it clear he's only here to spew ignorant bullshit and waste everybody's time, so he's poofed for the foreseeable future and good riddance to bad rubbish.  I have no tolerance for the deliberately stupid.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 24, 2019)

Pogo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Yea Democrats call anyone who complains about their racism a racist because it is their defense for everything.
Let me help you out.
People who make their politics about their race are racist.

*racism*
noun
rac·ism | \ ˈrā-ˌsi-zəm also -ˌshi-   \
*Definition of racism*

1 *: *a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
2 *: *a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
b *: *a political or social system founded on racism
3 *: *racial prejudice or discrimination


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 24, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






How do you live with yourself?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



"Democrats" are not even involved here.  Racism has nothing to do with political parties; it's a _*social *_disease.  It was invented as an excuse to allow human trafficking to be a profit-making business, and it predates political parties by CENTURIES.

Thanks for the definition.  You just confirmed what I told you and saved me the trouble.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 24, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


I think the better question is how do we live with others...


----------



## IM2 (Oct 24, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



By ending the racism you practice.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 24, 2019)

and......again......I am asking.....

Who were these conservatives that were risking their lives fighting for civil rights along side of MLK...name them.....can you??

Why is this question so hard for you trumpers??

Matter of fact, Trump was alive during that time --- where was he??

I know where Bernie was...…


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 24, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> and......again......I am asking.....
> 
> Who were these conservatives that were risking their lives fighting for civil rights along side of MLK...name them.....can you??
> 
> ...




So Sanders was a conservative back then?   That's interesting, they say that Mrs. Clinton was a huge supporter of Goldwater as well.

As far as President Trump is concerned, he went to college in Philadelphia, and then came back to New York to work as a real estate mogul trainee.   He didn't have much time for marching and by the time he got settled into his job and could start getting involved, MLK had already been whacked.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 24, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > and......again......I am asking.....
> ...


I will show pity for your woeful lack of word comprehension....I asked anyone of your Trump sycophants who always gets so triggered by the poor history of conservatives in regards to civil rights that they have to make up shit --- to name me one conservative who was there alongside MLK, risking their life....the failure for you to do so only makes my point...

...No, Bernie was not a conservative --- but he  was a liberal.....Goldwater was a conservative during that time...Was he there fighting alongside MLK for civil rights???


----------



## Third Party (Oct 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I don't need practice-I am VERY good at it-as are you.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 24, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > and......again......I am asking.....
> ...


Oh yea.....by the way, while your cult leader was getting settled into his real estate mogul training....his daddy gave him a crash course in how to be sued by the Justice Department for racial discrimination.....

No, it wasn't the JFK justice department....it wasn't the LBJ justice department...it was the Nixon justice department...do you know how racist you have to be for Nixon's DOJ to believe you are racist??


----------



## Third Party (Oct 24, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Don't care-if he miss steps now, there will be millions of media to lie about it, so don't worry-go after Omar with her Jew hating.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



And they settled that with a written agreement to fix their shit.  And then they failed to keep the terms of that agreement and got sued _again_.

During a break in the (first) trial Rump (the current one) said to one of the government investigators, "come on Elise --- you don't want to live with them either".


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 24, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Again.....I distinctly remember asking you or any other apologist for white racists to tell me what conservatives were there on the frontline with MLK...

Instead of answering my very simple question -- you have came with nothing but deflections....now the new deflection is Omar hates Jews.....

Let me know when you can answer the question without a deflection, if not, just shut the fuck up typing to me, pussy...


----------



## IM2 (Oct 24, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Your black racism shit don't cut it junior. There is a difference between saying blacks are inferior and I'm tired of whites telling us we are inferior. Learn the difference punk.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


what about Liberia?....


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 24, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





President Trump's feeling in regards to Dr. King are a matter of public record.   Back in January this year he tweeted 
"Today we celebrate Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. for standing up for the self-evident truth Americans hold so dear, that no matter what the color of our skin or the place of our birth, we are all created equal by God"



There can be little doubt that President Trump felt his fellow conservative, Dr. King, was a tremendous leader cut from the same cloth as he was.  A truly fantastic visionary who would have had a place in the Trump Administration if he had lived.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


*we know who supports our struggle*
they tell you they support your struggle,but just dont move in next door...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> and......again......I am asking.....
> 
> Who were these conservatives that were risking their lives fighting for civil rights along side of MLK...name them.....can you??
> 
> ...



That's at the same time Hillary was a Goldwater Girl.  And yet, she got the black vote in the primaries over Bernie.  What a world.

Looks like John Lewis at far left (?)


----------



## Third Party (Oct 24, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Too much emphasis on race lately-no wonder nothing gets done.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 24, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Don't try to bait me, boy. Your fixation with old news does not impress. Omar is a clear and present threat to race relations TODAY. Call your girl a pussy and tell me what she calls you back, slick. And a deflection is just another fact you don't understand. And I don't apologize for anything done to any group at ANY time-I am responsible for my actions and my actions alone-how about you?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 24, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...






The Dems have to show why they are opposed to the twin pillars of Trump's ideology.

Peace as well as Prosperity.

Allegations of "racism" works out fine, they feel that black people would rather live in country with economic malaise and wars abroad, if peace and prosperity means that they will have to live in a country where someone may have used disrespectful to them at some point in the past.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Well, you are about to get more tired-you _are _inferior.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Ironic statement.

Ironic because only an inferior person can make it.  Anyone who tries to exalt himself only achieves the opposite.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 24, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That is a SILLY statement. I never exalted myself-I degraded him. And why do YOU care?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



I don't.  You're just entertaining the way you dig your own holes and then go LOOKA ME I'M IN A HOLE.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 24, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Don't get it but OK.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 24, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




You'd better think about that, champ.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


So just to be clear

You have decided to just stop trying to pretend that conservatives were on the forefront of the Civil Rights struggle?

Cool......next time just shut the fuck up when grown folks are debating....and learn something...


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Damn my brother, you had to drop some John Henrik Clarke on him. That child can't get with that.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



I don't ever tire of eating cheeze its. You're out of your league here son. Know your limitations before you get embarrassed. You degraded yourself. You don't have the capacity to degrade me. Your ignorant screeds do nothing but show everyone here that you are another white coward typing shit into a computer you won't say in public.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 25, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Why should we care what an inner-city teacher of retarded kids said, and how is different than any other?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 25, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


So you are another d1c sucker who can't answer a simple question but wanna run yo lips anyway like a bitch?

FOH


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 25, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Completely shameless apologist. The democrats embrace their own hypocrisy.



Thank you Mr Revisionist...


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


First, I am not conservative. I used to help black boys being beat up-where were you? Next, the Civil Rights struggle should have been a black thing-unless you needed and still need whites to bale you out. Third, If you are grown up, why do some still call you boy? Last, you don't know if I'm 5 or 55-so grown is relative and you are not debating, -you are throwing crap at the wall hoping some sticks. Come back when you can do better, Billy boy.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


I'm done slamming him-you can pick up the pieces. If he is your brother, you have the same mother but different fathers, or nobody knows for sure?


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I never tire of your flights of fancy. You don't have the ability to judge others because you only knows things found in the hood. You guess I'm white not Latin or Asian, but that's okay, they all look the same, right? And if I ever did downgrade myself, it would only be to sink to your level-*like now*.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 25, 2019)

Dr Grump said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Completely shameless apologist. The democrats embrace their own hypocrisy.
> ...





What do you imagine has been “revised,” stranger?


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Isn't that the black guy who bleached himself white?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Is this the best you got ritz?






Given that your ancestors separated our families because they were too lazy and shiftless to work the free land they got in the government headright program, you might be wise to not make such silly comments.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



And this is the white guy trying to paint himself brown.






And his dumb ass can't get it right.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


History books used to say that slaves were unwilling workers. Do you think that was true or is YOUR interpretation of history more enlightened? And thanks, I like Ritz better than saltines.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That has got to be an old comic drawing, brings back memories.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Funny. I think the Dos Equis guy there is an English Lord trying to pass for mexican-nice trying to pass sequence.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Yyyyeeeaahhh, those were the Lost Cause history books.  You remember, the same crowd that put up all the Civil War statues.

​


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

Third potty,

If I was a slave I'd be unwilling to work too. But just think about how lazy and shiftless your ancestors had to be in order to be handed free land but enslaved others to do the work.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I asked him what he thought... Don't you think he is capable?


----------



## Meathead (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third potty,
> 
> If I was a slave I'd be unwilling to work too. But just think about how lazy and shiftless your ancestors had to be in order to be handed free land but enslaved others to do the work.


You'd have to work in those days. They didn't give out free stuff like they do today.

White people were building a nation and settling the West while slaves were picking cotton.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third potty,
> ...



Whites got free land. It was called the headright program son.

White people were sitting on heir lazy asses while others built the country.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



We know you're not capable junior.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Nah, sorry La Quesha. That's not what happened. Picking cotton is not building a country.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Define others


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You would have to be capable to know that and they don't think you are. Are you?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



That is exactly what happened white boy.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Are you? Because you seem to think you are. But you're not capable.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

The most racist president is what is asked.


There is your answer.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


No.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Wow, he put you in your place. Tell him you are NOT LaQuesha


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I am as capable as you, or more so. You know, separate but equal, wink, wink.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Not capable? That's okay, I'm sure you can do other things.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Apparently you're not since you posted that silly shit about slaves.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

*The Headright Program, Exclusive Welfare and White American Privilege, P1* 


*The Headright Program, Exclusive Welfare and White American Privilege, P2*


----------



## Meathead (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


We all value the input of angry black women like yourself in these matters. I'm sure.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

And if you can't believe him...

*The Headright System*


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2019)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



We certainly won't be listening to racist white girls like you. Now go do some laundry.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Ya gotta pick the cotton first, then you do our laundry.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What silly shit? I thought you did not pay attention to anything a non-black writes.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 26, 2019)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Nah, that was outlawed In 1865. So go do the laundry.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 26, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2019)

playtime said:


> that noble award would go to whoever was the worst of any of the slave owning founding fathers that was president.   i have much respect for our ancestors who *fought against the queen* & gained sovereignty; however you can't think that owning people isn't the epitome of racism.



King George was not a queen.......

But he did like to wear frilly things


----------



## Third Party (Oct 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


...


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 31, 2019)

LBJ said: “You do not take a person who, for years, has been hobbled by chains  and liberate him, bring him up to the starting line of a race and then  say, ‘you are free to compete with all the others,’ and still justly believe that you have been completely fair.”


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 31, 2019)

Thomas Jefferson on how black people "are inferior to the whites in the endowments both of body and mind."


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 31, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Thomas Jefferson on how black people "are inferior to the whites in the endowments both of body and mind."


Few would disagree with him at the time


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas Jefferson on how black people "are inferior to the whites in the endowments both of body and mind."
> ...


simpler times...


----------



## Third Party (Oct 31, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> LBJ said: “You do not take a person who, for years, has been hobbled by chains  and liberate him, bring him up to the starting line of a race and then  say, ‘you are free to compete with all the others,’ and still justly believe that you have been completely fair.”


Yeah, and life isn't fair either. Ask a paraplegic..


----------



## Larsky (Nov 5, 2019)

Fillmore.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2019)

Larsky said:


> Fillmore.




fdr


----------



## ding (Nov 5, 2019)

Wilson by far.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2019)

ding said:


> Wilson by far.


Agree

Unlike most presidents who reflected their era, Wilson brought back racist policies that had previously been abandoned


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Wilson by far.
> ...




fdr outdid that creep in racist outrage against America.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Nov 5, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...



These are all modern era presidents.  Some half of our presidents served their terms during an era when racial scientists were still measuring everybody's skulls with craniometers.  I'm fairly certain that nobody in the modern era makes this list.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



FDR eliminated segregation in Federal Employment


----------



## Pogo (Nov 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Agree.  Ranking FDR ahead of Wilson on this list is just bizzaro 

Some people just don't read enough history.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2019)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Wilson invited the KKK to the White House
Fought against Civil Rights and Women’s Suffrage


----------



## Pogo (Nov 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wilson was a racist asshole but he didn't invite the KKK anywhere.  It didn't even exist until Thanksgiving of 1915 and didn't spread until PR people hired on five years later.  You might be thinking of Harding.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




B) Threw innocent Americans into concentration camps on the basis of race

C) Presided over the Tuskegee experiments

D) Turned away a boatload of Jews escaping Nazi Germany to their ultimate doom.


----------



## Correll (Nov 5, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Were German immigrants also put into camps? That implies the motive was not racial.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Locked up enemy Japanese and kept us safe in WWII
There were no acts of Japanese terrorism


----------



## Correll (Nov 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Are you arguing the locking up was justified? What do you feel about locking up the Germans?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



In Jan 1942, based on what they knew at the time
It was justified

Very few Americans and even the Supreme Court supported it

Different time, Different America


----------



## Pogo (Nov 5, 2019)

Seems tot me if one wanted to make the case that Japanese internment was race-based rather than nationality and suspected loyalties, one would have to show a pattern _before _the war and Pearl Harbor attack.

In other words if FDR had a thing against Asians, why wasn't he already locking them up all through the 1930s?


----------



## Correll (Nov 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Strange. Why not apply perfect hindsight, like you did to Patton? Why this, "based on what they knew at the time" stuff in this case?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 5, 2019)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually yes, German nationals were.  So were Italian nationals.

Matter of fact Canada did the same thing at the same time with Japanese Canadians and with Italian Canadians.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Seems tot me if one wanted to make the case that Japanese internment was race-based rather than nationality and suspected loyalties, one would have to show a pattern _before _the war and Pearl Harbor attack.
> 
> In other words if FDR had a thing against Asians, why waksn't he already locking them up all through the 1930s?


After Pearl Harbor, America was on an anti-Japanese fervor. Japan was an evil empire with its subjects loyal only to the emperor. FDR followed the  advice of his military advisors and governors in states with large Japanese populations


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



My Grandmother was a German national during WWII. She was interviewed by the FBI but was mostly left alone because my Grandfather was in the US Army.
But she told us about German friends who were active in the German Bund and had made anti American statements. They were sent to camps in Texas


----------



## Pogo (Nov 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Seems tot me if one wanted to make the case that Japanese internment was race-based rather than nationality and suspected loyalties, one would have to show a pattern _before _the war and Pearl Harbor attack.
> ...



With the strange but notable exception of Hawaìi.  

Also worth noting that FDR's original executive order made no mention of "Japanese" at all.  It simply established military zones from which people (any people designated by the local commander) could be excluded.


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Hawaii wasn't a state in 1941


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ...FDR followed the  advice of his military advisors ....



Another historian who never heard of the Ringle report.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Interesting exception

Maybe because the Japanese population was too large, maybe because they were not a state


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ...FDR followed the  advice of his military advisors ....
> ...



FDR kept us safe


----------



## Pogo (Nov 6, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Neither was Alaska but Japanese -- the few there were -- got moved there.

I mention Hawaìi because of its huge Japanese population.  If you're not aware it's common even today to hear Japanese commonly spoken in everyday Hawaìi.  There was even an incident where some Japanese-Hawaiians helped one of the Pearl Harbor pilots who crash-landed, which would have been right up the alley of the pretext for isolation, yet very few got quarantined.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Governor Earl Warren of California (future Chief Justice of the Supreme Court) specifically requested that Japanese residents be interred

Didn’t seem to impact his future appointment to the Court


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




Perhaps not.  But after Warren was appointed to the court, a lot of people wanted to have him Impeached and had billboard erected to advocate for that.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




From innocent, loyal Americans?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Or maybe because fdr’s buddies weren’t trying to steal their farms?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Potential terrorists and saboteurs
None were able to launch attacks for the duration of the war

Thanks FDR


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Read the Ringle Report, you ignorant racist.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



FDR followed the advice of most of America in believing Japanese citizens were a security threat. The Supreme Court backed him up
Most of the world had similar actions against citizens they thought were threats


----------



## Pogo (Nov 6, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Because of anything having to do with Japanese internment?

Doooooooooooon't think so.




As you can see, it was because he didn't see a problem with "race mongrelization".  Thus spake the John Birch wacko fringe.

Nice try, unfortunately I remember those posters.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Including Germans and Italians, which I'm pretty sure were still the same race as FDR.


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Actually, it was the libs who didn't care for Republican Warren.   Remember, segregation was a big liberal idea, back in the day


----------



## Pogo (Nov 6, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Segregation has NEVER been a Liberal idea, ever.  The two are mutually exclusive.  Oil and water.

What a dumbass.  No wonder you're on Ignore.

It was the freako John Birchers with their racist bullshit who put those posters up, Dumbass.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You seem to have confused liberalism and conservatism 

It was liberals who ended segregation. Conservatives do not support those laws to this day


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



At the outset of WWII, 1.2 million US residents had been born in Germany, 5 million had two German-born parents, 6 million had one German-born parent, and many, many millions more had other German ancestry. German was, as it is, the most common ethnic heritage among Americans. Many German-Americans openly supported Nazism, and during the war German Americans in several instances did in fact engage in espionage and sabotage. Despite all this, only about 11,000 people of German ancestry, the vast majority German nationals and only after investigation of individual cases, were detained during the war. If the vile apologists would suggest that the POS fdr was not acting out of racist hatred, how do they explain that an actual, verified national threat was not removed en mass from one coast in sharp contrast to another group of Americans (who didn't look so much like fdr) who were thrown indiscriminately into concentration camps for the 'crime' of being of a certain ethnicity. Before WWII, approximately 127,000 Japanese Americans lived in the US. 120,000 innocent people were thrown into fdr's concentration camps. Any attempt to let that son of a bitch off the hook by pointing to German or Italian Americans is disingenuous bullshit, and any honest person would admit it.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> ....
> 
> Segregation has NEVER been a Liberal idea, ever.  ....




It has ALWAYS been a liberal idea. ALWAYS.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually it's already documented and confirmed.  Yesterday, post 512.

Oooopsie.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




What is? What facts do you imagine to be in dispute?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



Another wag who took off the entire PoliSci course to go bowling.

The basic Liberal idea is, and I quote, "all men are created equal".  Kindly show the class how you get segregation out of that.
.
What an idiot.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Japs bombed Pearl Harbor....You Lose


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


Another moron who doesn’t understand liberalism and conservatism


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> ...
> 
> The basic Liberal idea is, and I quote, "all men are created equal". ......



Liberals have proven over a long, long period of time through their own words and actions that they most certainly do NOT believe that. Liberals have worked long and hard to make damn sure people are divided by arbitrary groupings, which inherently implies distinction of kind and of value. 

Don't tell me, show me. Liberals have SHOWN their true colors too often to pretend to be other than what is obvious to clear-minded people.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> ....
> 
> Another wag who took off the entire PoliSci course to go bowling.......




Really, big mouth? One of my degrees is in Political Science. How about you?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



Let's see, I have a PhD in brain surgery, an LSD in psychosomatics, and a DMT in quantum calcifics.  Because this is the internet where one can award oneself whatever one wants to, as you clearly just did claiming even one degree above freezing in PoliSci when you don't even know what the fuck the term _Liberal_ means.

FUCK outta here, poser.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Wrong


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



I am a French fashion model with a PhD in micromanagement


----------



## Pogo (Nov 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



What a coincidence, I'm a microscopolist from the Acropolis with a QED in micron management.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Feeling threatened, big mouth? Your inferiority complex is well-deserved. I won't mention the other degrees I hold because it might give you a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



The only thing you "hold" is that little weenie, and yeah don't mention it.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Don't feel so bad about your lack of education. Just STFU and listen and you might learn something.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 6, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...





TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...



Wrong.  Andrew Johnson.  Put your obvious bias aside and read some real history. 

*Overall, we rate the American Mirror Questionable based on extreme right wing bias and promotion of misleading propaganda.

The American Mirror - Media Bias/Fact Check*

_The American Mirror is an extreme right news source/blog that does not have an about page or contact information. Their header claims “Kyle Olsen presents.” A google search indicates that Kyle Olsen is the founder of the Education Action Group Foundation, which promotes fighting wasteful spending at public schools.  EAG is located in Muskegon, Michigan. According to Whois, the website domain was registered privately in 2014_


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 6, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> ...


they are correct
Obama was/is the most racist


----------



## Pogo (Nov 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I knew you couldn't do it.  So what do you do ----  excise the challenge out of the post and pretend it was never there, because wimpage.  

Frickin' dumbass.

"Distinction of kind and value" is a conservative, right-wing trait.  The building block of striated society --- classism and racism.  Liberalism abhors that.  But that's what I just said, isn't it.  And you couldn't deal with it so you wiped it out.

Wimp.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Your false premise is rejected, you uneducated drone.


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Pogo is one of the, if not THE most brainwashed loony lib on this site.  All of his/her/its? posts are devoid of any intellect, logic or reasoning.  Just lame and false points by the leftist media that he/she/it? parrots on these threads.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh do tell us more Noob who's been here all of 65 days.  Actually tell is if you've ever yet a single time contributed a shred of anything to any thread in those 65 daze.  I have yet to smell it.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2019)

Pogo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Trying to guard the door to the clubhouse? No one asked you to.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 7, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *This site says that Barry Obammy was our most racist president.
> 1 Obama
> 2 Wilson
> 3 FDR
> ...



No - Possibly the stupidest opinion I'll read today. The American Mirror? LoLz!! 


*

*
*QUESTIONABLE SOURCE*
A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the deliberate attempt to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category may be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list are not considered fake news unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.


*Overall, we rate the American Mirror Questionable based on extreme right wing bias and promotion of misleading propaganda.*


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



More rhetorical fascism.  Blitztroll addressed _*me*_, not you, shitstain.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Can it, drama queen. You have no “seniority” over other posters. You’re just another uneducated dope with more opinion than knowledge (or sense).


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



-aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand you just did it again, proving my point for the Nth time.

Wimp-ass jackass.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Did what again? Be specific.


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Don't bother replying to Pogo, he/she/it?  is beyond help and a waste of time responding to.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2019)

Let’s not kid ourselves

Trump is the most racist President in a hundred years


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Let’s not kid ourselves
> 
> Trump is the most racist President in a hundred years



Driving liberals crazy is not the definition of racist.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s not kid ourselves
> ...



Some of them are good people
Mexico sends murderers, drug dealers and rapists 
I don’t want people from shithole countries


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ...
> Mexico sends murderers, drug dealers and rapists.....




Is it your position that no murderers, drug dealers, or rapist ever come from Mexico into the US?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



No, my position is that most Mexican immigrants are religious, hard working and family oriented


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Let’s not kid ourselves
> 
> Trump is the most racist President in a hundred years



A number of wags on this board would disagree ---- not with the second line but rather, the first: "Let's not kid ourselves".


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So you admit that some number of the people who enter the US illegally from Mexico include at times murderers, drug dealers, and rapists?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2019)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s not kid ourselves
> ...




YOU seem to be an expert at kidding yourself.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Now you got it!

Maybe you can explain to our president who claimed that only some Mexican immigrants might be good people


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Don't lie. He did not claim that. The President said what I said. You liberals have your panties so tightly bunched that you hit the hysteria button before ever listening.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Afraid he did 

Your view of history is twisted.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Liar


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Wrong again skippy


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Thanks for proving you’re a liar.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


English your second language or did you learn to speak listening to Trump?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hmmm.... "second language", I dunno, that implies he has a first.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2019)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


He is on another one of his tirades


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ran out of suppositories again I suppose.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ...
> English your second language or did you learn to speak listening to Trump?



Thanks for the irony, dumbass.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2019)

Pogo said:


> ...
> 
> Hmmm.... "second language", I dunno, that implies he has a first.




Careful,  you are going to end up feeling inferior again...


----------



## luchitociencia (Nov 16, 2019)

I think the most racist president has been president Obama.

Having been 8 years in power he made nothing for black people.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> I think the most racist president has been president Obama.
> 
> Having been 8 years in power he made nothing for black people.



I uh, think O'bama was the President of the US, not the President of Black People.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 16, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


^
Fake news.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Correct your quote


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 16, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Fuck off.

You posted fake news and I called you on it.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...




What the hell are you talking about? Whatever you quoted was not posted by me.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 16, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Then maybe somebody hacked your account. Or you were just drunk posting.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 17, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> I think the most racist president has been president Obama.
> 
> Having been 8 years in power he made nothing for black people.



Unemployment for blacks dropped seven percent and he expanded Medicare


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 17, 2019)

Pogo said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > I think the most racist president has been president Obama.
> ...


Can you imagine the outrage if Obama signed legislation that helped only blacks?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...






The democrats think in terms of “help only—— (skin color)” And of course by “help” they mean “ control.”


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 17, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Wrong


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Lincoln wanted to amend the Constitution making slavery legal forever. Then after his war ended and 850,000 Americans were dead and half the nation destroyed, he planned to deport all African Americans.  Thankfully Booth put an end to the tyrant, before he caused more harm.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...



Imagine if O'bama issued an EO saying, "immigrants can only come from a very wonderful place in Norway because the rest of the shithole bad hombres are rapists, look what happened in Sweden last night".


----------



## luchitociencia (Nov 17, 2019)

Pogo said:


> I uh, think O'bama was the President of the US, not the President of Black People.



He worked for "his" people. Under his administration lots of rules protecting and favoring gays were made.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Correct your quote


----------



## harmonica (Nov 17, 2019)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


that makes sense


----------

